# Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!



## PCGH_Stephan (20. Dezember 2017)

*Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Testet und behaltet eine von fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB!

*5 × Samsung 960 Evo 500 GB:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Samsung 960 Evo 500 GB ist eine PCI-Express-3.0-×4-basierte NVME-SSD für den M.2-Steckplatz. Sie ist für eine Leserate von bis zu 3.200 MB/s und eine Schreibrate von maximal 1.800 MB/s spezifiziert. Mit bis zu 330.000 IOPS (4 KB, QD32) kann die Speicherlösung auch bei vielen zufälligen Zugriffen punkten. Möglich machen dies der Samsung-Polaris-Controller und V-NAND. Die SSD unterstützt AES-256 und TCG Opal zur Hardware-basierten Datenverschlüsselung, Trim Support und Garbage Collection sorgen für eine dauerhaft hohe Geschwindigkeit. Die NVME-SSD unterstützt S.M.A.R.T. und ist mit einem Überhitzungsschutz ausgestattet. Mehr Informationen über die SSD 960 Evo 500 GB gibt es direkt bei Samsung.

*Eure Chance!*
Ihr  wolltet immer schon einmal Hardware-Redakteur sein? PC Games              Hardware  gibt Euch in Zusammenarbeit mit Samsung die  Chance       dazu: Fünf  PCGH-Leser haben die Gelegenheit, eine NVME-SSD im M.2-Format von Samsung zu   testen.  Nachdem ihr einen ausführlichen  Testbericht   im         PCGH-Extreme-Forum     veröffentlicht habt, dürft ihr die   Hardware          behalten.

Ihr kennt euch gut mit Datenträgern aus, schreibt gerne und    möchtet                 einen  Test einer Samsung-SSD verfassen? Dann    bewerbt        euch     in  diesem Thread des    PCGH-Extreme-Forums -   schreibt     einfach,  was     genau ihr     ausprobieren möchtet und warum   ihr  euch    besonders  gut  als            Lesertester  eignet. Gebt am  besten  gleich mit an, mit welcher  Hardware ihr die Samsung 960 Evo 500 GB testen  möchtet. Bitte beachtet, dass ihr einen freien M.2-Steckplatz benötigt.  Erfahrungen  mit Datenträgern   und  vorhandene    Vergleichsprodukte      sind      natürlich von Vorteil,    außerdem  solltet  ihr  eine  Kamera       bedienen und     gut lesbare  Texte    verfassen können.  Wer     noch        kein Mitglied im       PCGH-Extreme-Forum  ist,  muss sich   zunächst           (kostenlos)      registrieren. (Mehr  Bilder der Samsung 960 Evo 500 GB gibt es in der offiziellen Ankündigung des Lesertests.)

*Hier die Bedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein.
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Datenträgern haben und die Hardware selbstständig installieren können.
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben.
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen.
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen.
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details.
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen.
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt ca. 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts und                endet voraussichtlich am 20.02.2018. Innerhalb dieser Zeit   muss     der        vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden. Etwaige        Verzögerungen       müssen PC Games Hardware ohne Aufforderung        mitgeteilt werden!
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester.
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen.
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen.

*PC Games Hardware behält      sich vor, den Testgegenstand vom         Lesertester zurückzufordern und  den     Lesertester zukünftig nicht         mehr zu berücksichtigen, wenn der    Lesertest   folgende    Anforderungen      nicht erfüllt:*
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens 6.000 Zeichen (ohne Leerzeichen) umfassen.
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens drei eigene Fotos vom Testgegenstand   respektive Screenshots der Bedienoberfläche        beinhalten. Die Fotos   respektive Screenshots müssen selbst erstellt sein und dürfen  nicht       von       anderen (juristischen oder natürlichen) Personen  stammen.
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens zwei selbst erstellte Grafiken (Diagramme, Zeichnungen, Tabellen etc.) beinhalten.

*Die Bewerbungsphase läuft bis Dienstag, dem 02.01.2018, um 12:00 Uhr.
Wir freuen uns auf eure Bewerbungen und wünschen viel Erfolg!*


----------



## Markus007 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Ich würde gerne am Test teilnehmen.
Dazu würde ich mein neues selbst zusammen gebautes System einsetzen. 

Spezifikation:
Intel Core i7-7820X CPU
Asus Prime X299-Deluxe MB
Asus GeForce ROG-STRIX-GTX1080 11GBps
Gskill F4-3000C15Q-32GTZR, 32GB
Samsung 960 EVO MZ-V6E500BW SSD (500GB)
WD Blue 4TB Festplatte 
be quiet Dark Base Pro 900
Be quiet 650W Netzteil 

Insbesondere Videoschnitt von einer SSD auf die andere dürfte spannend sein. 
Auch das Kopieren von großen und vielen kleinen Dateien ist sicherlich interessant, beim Einsatz zweier gleich schneller SSDs

Viele Grüße 
Markus


----------



## Stabil (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Hallo,

ich durfte noch nie an einem Test teilnehmen und würde mich freuen, wenn es diesmal klappt. Ich schreibe gerne Rezessionen im Internet (Amazon, Restaurants...)

Zu meinem PC:

- i7 7000k (geköpft, somit schön kühl)
- Asrock 270 Pro
- 8 GB DDR4 Ram 3200
- SSD Sandisk 120 GB + 1 TB HDD Toshiba
- 500 W Bequiet Netzteil

Auf einen ausführlichen Test für euch würde ich mich freuen.

Grüße

Mühleisen


----------



## wr2champ (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Die Teilnahme am Lesertest reizt mich schon. Zwar besitze ich keine professionelle Foto- oder Videobearbeitungssoftware, jedoch kann ich die SSD in den Ladezeiten von Spielen, beim Lesen und Schreiben von großen Datenmengen, und in den Benchmarkprogrammen für SSDs testen.
Mein Mainboard verfügt über einen M2- und einen U2-Slot, der die SSD problemlos aufnehmen kann. Als Vergleichswerte würde ich meine Western Digital Black nehmen, da ich derzeit keine zweite SSD habe, die ich zum Vergleich heranziehen kann.
Privat verfasse ich gerne auch längere Texte, beziehungsweise lasse meiner Kreativität beim Schreiben von Kurzgeschichten freien Lauf. Einen umfassenden, detaillierten Testbericht mit angemessener Ausdrucksweise nieder zuschreiben wird kein Problem. 

In meinem Testsystem sind die folgenden Komponente verbaut:

Mainboard: Gigabyte AORUS GA-AX370-Gaming K7
CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 1700X
Grafikkarte: EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 FTW2 Gaming iCX mit secondary 11 GHz-Bios
HDD: Western Digital Black 1TB
RAM: 16GB G.Skill Trident Z RGB DDR4-3000 DIMM CL15 Dual Kit
PSU: Corsair HX750i 750 Watt
Kühlung: beQuiet Silent Loop 280 + 5x Silent Wings 3 140mm PWM


----------



## joylancer (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Eine schöne Vorweihnachtszeit.

Mit meiner langjährigen Erfahrung würde ich mich gerne für den Test der Samsung EVO 960 EVO - 500GB bewerben.

zu meiner Person:
Schon seit den erstem "Laufenlernen" der PC Branche setze ich mich dieser auseinander.
Seit über 20 Jahren auch beruflich im Service im Großhandelsbereich. (Windows-Linux)
Schreiben kann ich, glaube ich jedenfalls, schon. 

Systemtechnisches:
Meine Testsysteme wären einmal ein HP G650 G2 Notebook.
Dieses bietet eine M2 und SATA Schnittstelle.
Dort würde ich diese gegen eine Sandisk SSD 256GB sowie einer Micron M600 M2 256GB antreten lassen.
Im Hauptsystem (siehe auch Sig) müsste sich die Evo gegen die 960PRO 512MB M2 behaupten sowie auch gegen 2x Sandisk Ultra SSD (2 verschiedene Revisionen X3 / X4).
Für die Messergebnisse steht mir eine umfangreiche Softwaresammlung zur Verfügung.
Fotos kann meine Panasonic DMC-TZ4 immer noch besser, als mein Handy .
Auch umfangreiche Office Kenntnisse sind vorhanden, Diagramme daher kein Problem.

Kurzinfo meines Haupt-Systems:
MSI X99 A Sli Plus
I7-6850k
32GB Kingston DDR4 2133
Samsung M2 960pro 512GB
Sandisk Ultra II 512GB/512GB
RX Vega64 
Corsair HX1000i
Alles übrigends per WaKü versorgt.
Ach ja, und das HP 650 G2 Notebook.

Es würde mich freuen, als Tester ausgewählt zu werden.

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch.
An PCGH einen kleinen extra Gruß, macht weiter so!

VG
Peter


----------



## M0rgoth (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team, 
ich will mich dann auch mal für den Lesertest bewerben.
Ich würde die SSD mit meinen anderen Speichermedien vergleichen und würde daraus zur besseren Verleichbarkeit Tabellen und Diagramme erstellen (Benchmarks, Ladezeiten, 7-Zip, Bilder konvertieren oder was mir so einfällt) und das ganze mit Wörtern schmücken und objektiv als auch subjektiv bewerten.
Wenn ich ausgewählt werde würde ich mich sehr darüber freuen und auch gerne den Aufwand dieses Testes auf mich nehmen.


Mein PC:

i7-6700k
be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3
Asus Z170 Maximus VIII Ranger
Asus GTX 1080 Advanced
16 GB HyperX Savage DDR4-2800
Samsung 950 Pro 256 GB (Windows)
Samsung 850 Pro 512 GB
WD Green 2 TB 
HGST 4 TB
Samsung Portable SSD T5 500 GB (USB 3.1 Gen2)
be quiet! Silent Base 600
be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W


----------



## Octobit (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Hallo liebe PCGH-Redaktion!

Knappe drei Jahre nach meinem letzten Lesertest weckt der Lesertest der Samsung SSD 960 Evo erneut mein Interesse. Mein Name ist immer noch Pascal und auch an meinem Chemiestudium hat sich bis auf den Fortschritt in selbigem wenig geändert. Da mein Speicher so langsam knapp wird, habe ich mir tatsächlich erst diese Woche einige M.2-SSDs angeschaut. Der Gedanke dabei war einfach: Kein Kabel, unauffällige Installation, rapide Leistung.

Deshalb möchte ich in meinem Test gerne auf folgendes eingehen:

Design und Verarbeitung
Leistung in synthetischen Benchmarks und Realszenarien
Vergleich mit meinen bisherigen SATA-SSDs (Samsung SSD 830 128 GB und Crucial MX100 256 GB)
Ggf. vorhandene Temperatureffekte bezüglich der Leistung / Effekt des M.2-Kühlers meines Mainboards bzw. Position des M.2-Slots auf die Temperatur
Wie lohnenswert ist der Unterschied zu SATA-SSDs?

Als Testumgebung dient dabei mein Ryzen-System, u.A. bestehend aus:

AMD Ryzen R5 1600
MSI X370 Pro Gaming Carbon (inkl. 2x M.2-Slots PCIe x4 3.0 bzw. 2.0)
16 GB Crucial Ballistix Sport 2400 MHz DR
Club3D Royal King 290X (mit montiertem Prolimatech MK-26)
Samsung SSD 830 128 GB
Crucial MX100 256 GB

Im Vergleich zu meinem letzten Test möchte ich insbesondere die Qualität der Fotos steigern, da mir Hintergrund und Ausleuchtung nicht so sehr gefallen haben. Dafür steht mir nun eine Panasonic GX7 zur Verfügung.

Ich hoffe ihr wählt mich erneut aus.

Bis dahin frohe Weihnachten und guten Rutsch

Pascal / Octobit


----------



## AlessandroB (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Hallo zusammen.

Bin zwar Neu hier im Forum jedoch vertraut mit Testprodukten und dem zu liefernden Testbericht diverser Firmen und Produktkategorien.
Selbst erstelle Fotos vom Produkt sowie Testergebnissen in möglichst hoher Qualität mit meiner D7100 sind dabei selbstverständlich.

Tests in diversen Spielen sowie beim betreiben verschiedener Software wie beispielsweise Lightroom und Photoshop wären neben den Messergebnissen die Hauptkriterien.

In den nächsten Tagen treffen die Bauteile für meinen neuen PC ein in dem bislang der M2 Slot vorhanden aber noch nicht belegt ist.

Im Detail handelt es sich um folgende Komponenten:


-Ryzen 5 1600X
-ASUS Prime B350 Plus
-ASUS STRIX 1070Ti
-16GB G.Skill Ripjaws
- 2x 2TB WD Red im Raid 1
- Crucial MX300 525GB SSD

Eine Auswahl zum Test wäre absolute spitze da mich zum einen die Unterschiede der zig erhältlichen SSDs interessieren sowie die Anschaffung einer SSD für den M2 Slot sowieso geplant war.


----------



## Vykynger (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Dieses Angebot möchte ich mir wirklich nicht entgehen lassen. 
Falls ich die SSD bekomme werde ich sie auf meinem ASRock Z170 Pro4 Mainboard gegen meine aktuelle Haupt-SSD, die Crucial BX200 sowie die SSD, welche ich aktuell in meinem Notebook verbaut habe (Intenso High Performance SSD) antreten lassen. Da bei der BX200 das tolle Programm Acronis True Image dabei war, könnte ich mir vorstellen mein aktuelles Systemlaufwerk auf alle SSDs zu klonen und einen Alltagstest durchzuführen.
Dazu würde ich Ladezeiten von Spielen, Programmen, die Windows Bootzeit sowie Kopierzeiten messen. Gemischt mit einigen Benchmarks ergäbe das ganze einen schönen Artikel.
Photos, Diagramme und eine Empfehlung am Ende dürfen natürlich auch nicht fehlen.


----------



## Churan (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Guten Abend zusammen,

ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen die SSD testen zu dürfen. Aber erstmal zu meinem Schätzchen:

i7-5820k
MSI X99a Gaming 7
32GB Avexir 2400 DDR4
XFX RX Vega 64
Kingston SSD Now  V300 120GB
Western Digital Blue 7,200 rpm 1TB

Gekühlt wird mit(selbstgebauter) externer Wasserkühlung, weshalb mich der Einbau der SSD nicht vor größere Herausforderungen stellen sollte. 
Genutzt wird das Ganze als eine Mischung von Gaming- und Produktivsystem. Deshalb gehe ich mal davon aus, dass sich bei
einem Anwendungsfeld von Gaming, Finanzkalkulation (Studium), Bildbearbeitung (hobbymäßig) und ein bisschen coden (auch hobbymäßig) 
einige aussagekräftige Testszenarien für die SSD finden lassen. 


Einige Ideen: 

*-Ladezeiten:* Bootzeiten, Programmöffnungszeiten von kleineren und größeren Dateien, Gameladezeiten etc. im Vergleich zu herkömmlichen SSD sowie HDDs.

*-Temperatur:* Durch die externe Wasserkühlung weht im Gehäuse nur ein dezentes Lüftchen. Im Vergleich dazu Tests mit strategisch platzierten Lüfter.
Ein Temperatursensor zum Anbringen an der SSD ist natürlich vorhanden. 

*-Leistung im Härtetest:* Worst-Case-Szenario z.B. beim Einsatz mehrerer storage-belastenden VMs.


Was davon zuverlässige Daten liefert, müsste ich allerdings erst ausprobieren.  


Besinnliche Weihnachtsfeiertage und liebe Grüße

Christoph


----------



## tranceuser (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH.

Ich möchte mal den Schritt wagen und mich hiermit für den Lesertest zur Verfügung stellen.

Nach nun knapp 10 Jahren möchte ich über die Feiertage mein altes System erneuern. Der alte Intel Q6600 ist trotz Übertaktung auf 3 GHz (Stock 2,4 GHz - G0 Stepping) nach nun fast 10 Jahren nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Der verbaute DDR2 Speicher sowieso. (2x 2GB + 2x 1 GB) - (Zu erwähnen wäre, dass sich innerhalb der 10 Jahre, zwei GSkill 2GB Riegel mit 500MHz Einstufung, trotz einer Belastung von nur 400 MHz ohne Spannungserhöhung, verabschiedet haben ). 

Meine neueste 2TB Platte hat leider den Geist aufgegeben, sodass ich derzeit auf mein alten Festplatten, auch uralt, zurückgreifen muss. (2x Samsung HD642JJ 640 GB + 1x Samsung HM250JI 250GB 2,5" (PS3) + Samsung SP1614N 160 GB + Samsung SSD  840 EVO 120 GB). Die SSD ist leider mit SATA 3Gb/s angebunden, einige alten Platten via IDE. 

Zu erwähnen wäre, das ich mir damals die Mühe gemacht habe, CPU sowie CPU Kühler plan zu schleifen. Drei Stunden mit 800, 1000 und 2000 Schleifpapier in DIN A4 Größe.  Zu den damaligen Resultaten kann ich sagen, dass ich durch das Schleifen eine Verbesserung der CPU Temperatur von 10 Grad Celsius erreichen konnte. Verbaut ist der CPU Kühler Thermalright IFX-14 ohne Backkühler mit zwei Lüftern.

Derzeitiges System: 

Q6600 (Stock 2,4GHz) -> 3,0GHz
Asus P5Q-Pro 
GSkill 6GB DDR 2 (800MHz)
Sapphire R9 280 3 GB
SSD EVO 840 120 GB
+ Altplatten
Thermaltake XT 575W


Was ich euch biete kann:

- Fotostrecke: Ausbau Altsystem mit Fokus auf Schleifergebnisse von CPU und Kühler (+ aller alten Parts falls gewollt)
- Fotostrecke: Einbau Neusystem (Ryzen 1600X(~), B350 Board, 16 GB RAM(~), Fractal Disgn R5 (!), Enermax Liqmax II 240 (!), Sapphire R9 280 3GB (!), + alle alten Festplatten *shame on me*) + natürlich die M2 960 EVO
- Benchmarks: Alt- vs. Neusystem mit gleicher Grafikkarte (da ich unter diversen *Bluescreens *leide (RAM scheint wieder Probleme zu machen, vor kurzem erst teuer ersetzt), kann ich leider keine Benchmarks garantieren. Kann die Versuche aber gerne via Video festhalten  ) 
- Benchmark SATA 3 Gb/s vs. M2 
- Benchmark: Videobearbeitung Altsystem vs. Neusystem

Weiteren Impressionen bzgl. Tests stehe ich offen gegenüber. 

Schöne Feiertage wünsche ich euch und liebe Grüße.

tranceuser


----------



## Thrale (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

ooh la la la - wie Britney Spears und die Schlümpfe schon sagten. . .
Das ist witklich ein schönes potenzielles Neujahrsgeschenk!

Im Rezensionen bzw. Testberichte schreiben habe ich zu gegebenr Maßen noch keine große Erfahrungen sammeln können, aber es gibt ja für alles ein erstes Mal!
Theoretisch würde ich mich auch gut anbieten, da ich aktuell im Hauptrechner eine Samsung 850 Pro und eine 840 betreibe.
Im Zweitrechner stecken zwei 830er, daher wäre eine Vergleichsmöglichkeit gegeben.
Die Hardware wurde (dank der PCGH-Community) auch gerade aktualisiert:
- Asus X Hero Wifi Z370
- Core i7 8700K (unter Wasser)
- ASUS ROG Poseidon GeForce GTX 1080 Ti (unter Wasser)
- 16GB (2x8GB) G.Skill Trident Z RGB DDR4-3200 CL16
- ASUS ROG Swift PG278QR

Es ist noch nicht alles verbaut, aber dafür eignen sich die Feiertage ja perfekt.

Was würde ich gerne damit machen?
Auf jeden Fall einen direkten Vergleich mit den aktuell verbauten SSDs.
Das heißt: Bootzeit, Bootzeit mit einer Reihe von Autostartprogrammen, Standarttestprogramme wie AS-SSD, IOPS usw., gibt es unterschiede bei Savegames verschiedener Spiele sowie deren Installation (vorzugsweise Total War: Warhammer), evtl. Temparaturen (mit/ohne Heatsink)

- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein.
--> Check

- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Datenträgern haben und die Hardware selbstständig installieren können.
--> Check

- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben.
--> Check?! Für meinen Bachelorarbeit hat es gereicht. . .
Sehr gute Excel-Kenntnisse sind für Diagramme usw. auch vorhanden

- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen.
Das Werkzeug besitze ich - eine Canon EOS 600D und gute Fotos bekomme ich sogar auch damit hin 

Ich hoffe ich konnte von mir überzeugen und hoffe einer der glücklichen Tester zu werden.

Schöne Feiertage und liebe Grüße
Aaron


----------



## Braineater (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Ich würde mich freuen als einer von fünf Testern die Chance zu bekommen eine Samsung 960 EVO mal auf Herz und Nieren zu testen (auch wenn der Nachfolger schon durch die Gerüchteküche geistert). Ich baue seit knapp 18 Jahren selber Rechner auf, von daher ist der Einbau einer SSD nun wirklich keine Hürde. Im Schreiben von Reviews konnte ich schon einige Erfahrungen sammeln und meine letzten Artikel haben durchaus Anklang gefunden:
[REVIEW] Gigabyte XM300 Gaming Maus - Der Preis-Leistungs-Geheimtipp!?
[REVIEW] 500 Watt Be Quiet! Netzteile im Roundup - Muss es immer das teuerste sein?

*Testvorgehen*

Die SSD würde ich zuerst mit den üblichen Tools wie  *AS SSD*, *Crystal Disk Mark*  und *Atto *auf die offensichtlichen Werte testen. Da die Datenraten natürlich wenig über  die letzendliche Geschwindigkeit aussagen, würde ich das Laufwerk auch mit diversen *praxisnahen Szenarien wie Bootdauer, Packen & Entpacken, Programmstartzeiten* (hierzu hätte ich auch einige vergleichswerte von anderen SSDs in petto) testen.
Als i-Tüpfelchen müsste sich die Samsung Evo bei mir noch zwei fordernden *IOmeter *Tests unterziehen. Hier würde ich einerseits in zwei Stunden prüfen wie sich die SSD bei *mixed Workload* verhält. Anschließend würde ich in einem 8 Stunden Marathon die *sustained Performance* prüfen, also wie sich die Leistung über die Zeit bei massiver Schreiblast verändert. Beide IOMeter Messungen würde ich in übersichtlichen Diagrammen präsentieren.
Sofern es die zeitliche Begrenzung des Testzeitraums noch zulässt würde ich noch prüfen wie sich eine *bessere Kühlung* auf die *Leistung *der 960 EVO auswirkt.


*Testsystem*

Die SSD würde in einem aktuellen System auf Intel Basis getestet werden:

Mainboard: Asus Strix-F Z370
CPU: Intel 8700k @ 5GHz
RAM: 32GB Ballistix Elite 3000MHz
GPU: EVGA GTX 1080TI SC


Ich würde mich freuen als einer von fünf Tester die Chance zu bekommen, die SSD ausführlich testen zu dürfen. Ich wünsche schonmal besinnliche Feiertage 


Grüße


----------



## Bewerber (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Liebes PCGH Team,

ich bin zwar schon 39 Jahre alt und um einiges älter als viele meiner "Kollegen" hier, aber mein Traum war es schon immer im PC Hardware Bereich Testberichte zu schreiben. Vor kurzem habe ich angefangen einige "News" für Notebookcheck.com zu schreiben, was mir richtig Spaß macht. Ein echter Hardware Test bei einer renommierten Fachzeitschrift, wie PC Games Hardware, wäre jedoch eine ganz besondere Herausforderung.

Ich liebe PC Hardware. Habe viele Sonderhefte/Wissenshefte von euch und lese monatlich eure Ausgaben (noch ganz klassisch als Zeitschrift, da kann man das ein oder andere noch markieren)

Ich habe es gewagt meinen Traum in die Tat umzusetzen und bin aus meinem bisherigen Beruf ausgestiegen. Seit 2016 absolviere  ich eine Ausbildung als IT-Systemkaufmann.  Vorher habe ich als Gemeindereferent gearbeitet. Ich würde mich nach der Ausbildung aber gerne im PC Hardware Bereich einsortieren.

Meine Rechner habe ich übrigens  immer selbst zusammengebaut und diverse Upgrades selber vorgenommen. Mein aktuelles System ist ein I7 7700K, GTX 1080, und natürlich habe ich auch einen M2 Slot auf meinem Motherboard.

Falls ich euer Interesse geweckt habe, und ihr einem "Oldie" nicht abgeneigt seid, dann meldet euch doch einfach. Ich würde mich riesig freuen. 

Mit besten Gruß


----------



## pflugi2000 (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Dann versuch ich doch auch mal mein Glück! 

Zuerst zu meinem System:
Mainboard: MSI Z97-GD65 GAMING
CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1230v3
RAM: 32GB Ballistix Sport DDR3 1600 MT/s (PC3-12800)
GPU: AMD R9 290 Tri-X OC
HDD's: 1x 2TB Seagate ST2000DM001
                1x 120GB Toshiba MK1255GSX H
SSD's: 1x 240GB SanDisk SDSSDA120G
               1x Samsung SSD 850 EVO 250GB
PSU: be quiet! 650W Dark Power Pro11 

M2-Slot ist natürlich auch vorhanden! Testen würde ich das gute Stück auf Herz und Nieren. Benchmarkgemäß mit dem Tool "CrystalDiskMark". Dazu würde ich noch Ladezeiten in allerlei Spielen wie zB GTA 5, FallOut 4, Crysis 3, Assetto Corsa, uvm. testen und natürlich auch festhalten.
Der Einbau wird Stück für Stück dokumentiert um es anderen Usern evtl zu zeigen wie man es (richtig) macht. Ein Test vom Kopieren und Schreiben auf eine HDD und von einer HDD ist natürlich auch dabei! Selbstredend natürlich auch die Zeit die die mSSD beim Booten von Windows benötigt und auch wie lange es überhaupt dauert Windows auf dieser mSSD zu Installieren.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Pascal aKa pflugi2000 

PS: Das wäre ein super Weihnachtsgeschenk für mich, zumal ich zZ sowieso am überlegen bin mir eine mSSD zuzulegen!


----------



## Scarecrow1976 (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Hallo Zusammen, 
ich würde sehr gerne einen Lesertest für eine der Samsung SSD`s schreiben. Lieder habe ich bis jetzt noch keine Lesertest gemacht aber ich bin sehr interessiert an allgemeiner PC Hardware und baue meine PC`s seit Jahren selbst.
Ich würde: 
1. Auf allgemeines zum Einbau der SSD eingehen
2. Die SSD auf Alltagstauglichkeit prüfen
3. Ladezeiten im Vergleich zu anderen SSD`s und HDDs prüfen
4. Die Maximalen Übertragungsraten der SSD testen
5. Die Ladezeiten von Spielen und dem Betriebssystem im Vergleich zu anderen SSD`s prüfen

Mein System:
Ryzen 1800X  Wassergekühlt
MSI X370 XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM (inkl. 2x M.2-Slots; zusätzlich ist noch ein PCIE Adapter für M.2 SSD`s vorhanden)
32 GB RAM 2666 DDR4
120 GB Samsung 840 EVO
2 x 2TB WD Red
Zotac GTX 970

ich wünsche allen Frohe Weihnachten

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## bastian123f (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

hiermit möchte ich mich auch für den Test bewerben.

Erfahrungen für einen Lesertest konnte ich bereits schon bei der bequiet! Tuningaktion sammeln. Die Tuningaktion hat mir viel Spaß gemacht und ich habe versucht, den Test so gut wie möglich in schriftlicher Form wiederzugeben.
In der Welt der Speicherprodukte habe ich bereits auch schon Erfahrungen gesammelt. Ich habe selbst schon für meine eigenen Zwecke Computer mit SATA-Speichern zusammengebaut. Zudem auch einen Homeserver mit einem Hardware-Raid-Controller. 
Mit M2 SSDs durfte ich meinen Freunden behilflich sein. Ich habe ihnen ein System vorgeschlagen und mit ihnen zusammengebaut. 

Zu meinem System:
CPU: AMD FX8120 (95W, @3,4GHz)
GPU: Gigabyte R9 Fury (60 CUs, 3840 Shader)
Motherboard: MSI 970A Sli-Krait
RAM: Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600MHz (4x4Gb)
SSD: 850 Evo (250 Gb)
HDD: WD10EZEX

Achtung: Motherboard werde ich gegen ein MSI 970A Gaming Pro Carbon mit M2 Slot tauschen, falls ich als Tester auserwählt werde.

Interessant wäre an meinem System, dass es schon ein wenig "veraltet" ist. Somit wäre es sehr gut zu betrachten, ob die SSD gebremst wird und in welchem Verhältnis. 
Bei den Tests würde ich einfache Kopiervorgänge bis hin zu spezieller Software durchführen und auch praxisrelevante Tests durchführen.


----------



## FreeGamesForFun (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

mit meinen rund 16 Jahren Erfahrung im Bereich der Konsumelektronik und speziell Hardware für den Computer möchte ich mich auf den Lesertest bewerben.
Um eine Fremdwerbung zu vermeiden werde ich meine mehr als 30 Testberichte nicht verlinken.
Meine Erfahrung ist in diesem Bereich einschlägig und bietet mir einen tiefgreifenden Fundus an Wissen zur Konstruktion eines erfolgreichen Testberichts.

Meine Testumgebung umfasst folgende Hardware

CPU:                   Intel Core i7-7820x gekühlt von einer Eisbaer 420
Mainboard:      Asus X299 Tuf Mark 1
M.2 SSD:           512 GB Samsung SSD PM981 M.2 M-Key PCI3.0x4 32Gb/s 
Sata SSD:         1 TB Samsung EVO 850 Sata SSD
Laufwerk:         3x 4 TB HDD 
PSU:                    1000 Watt be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11
GPU:                   Nvidia GTX 1080 Zotac AMP! mit Eiswolf GPX Pro 120
Gehäuse:           Thermaltake Core X9

Testabläufe umfassen Geschwindigkeit der jeweiligen Situationen, Temperatur Throtteling und Leistungsstabilität.

Bilder erfolgen professionell und detailreich.


----------



## NCC-1701-A (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Moin zusammen und Grüße aus Hamburg

Dies wäre mein erster Testbericht für die PCGH Community. Daher würde ich mich sehr darüber freuen.

*Was würde ich testen:*

-Ladezeiten von Windows
-Ladezeiten von Spielen
-Etliche Benchmarks
-Temperatur
-etc



*Testsystem*:

#i7 7820x 
#Asus x299 Apex
#4x8GB G-Skill Trident Z RGB 3600
#BeQuiet Darkbase 900 Pro
#BeQuiet be Dark Power Pro 11 850w
#Alphacool 420 AiO inkl 3x Silent Wings 3
#Crucial MX300 750 GB
#Samsung 950 Pro 512GB
#Asus Strix OC 1080ti
#5x Silent Wing 3

Vielen Dank und frohe Weihnachtstage  <3


----------



## wuchzael (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

*Liebes PCGH-Team,*

dieses schöne Stück Hardware würde ich liebend gern auf  Herz und Nieren prüfen! 


Ich habe im Laufe dieses Jahres ein neues System zusammengestellt und bisher noch keine Gelegenheit gehabt, ein M.2 Laufwerk zu installieren. 
Aus diesem Grund könnte ich die Samsung 960 EVO zwar nicht mit anderen M.2 Laufwerken vergleichen, aber Testberichte und Benchmarks zur 
überlegenen Leistung dieses Datenträgers gibt es ja schon genug. Und mit meiner alten Intenso SSD + zahlreichen noch viel älteren HDDs würde 
ich sie selbstredend gerne vergleichen. Nebenbei... wenn ich schon eine oder mehrere M.2 Laufwerke hätte, bräuchte ich mich ja hier nicht bewerben 
und anderen Usern die Chance darauf zunichte machen.

Mich würden neben synthetischen Benchmarks hauptsächlich auch die Ladezeiten interessieren - also Bootvorgang, Kopiervorgänge und allgemeine 
Ladezeiten bei Spielen. Außerdem bin ich gespannt, ob ein schnelles Laufwerk Einfluss auf das Kompilieren von Programmcode hat. Zum Schießen 
von Produktfotos steht eine Spiegelreflexkamera zur Verfügung  (zwar schon etwas betagt, macht aber trotzdem noch ganz brauchbare Fotos  ).
Ein anderer Punkt könnte auch die Temperatur der 960 EVO sein - mein Mainboard besitzt ein sogenanntes M.2 shield, was bei der Kühlung der SSD 
helfen soll. Wäre für andere User vielleicht auch interessant zu sehen, wie sich die Temperaturen mit und ohne diese Abdeckung unter Last verhalten.


*Mein System:*
Ryzen 7 1700X
Biostar X370 GT7
16GB TridentZ RGB
GTX 980 
Intenso SSD 240GB + WD HDD 640GB
Antec 620W Netzteil
Corsair Carbide 540 
Und etwas Zubehör (WaKü, Lüftersteuerung usw.)
Windows 10


An HDD Benchmarks und beliebten Spielen zum Bewerten der Ladezeiten sollte es nicht mangeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Ich wünsche Euch besinnliche Feiertage, einen Guten Rutsch in's neue Jahr und allen Teilnehmern viel Glück beim Gewinnspiel!*


----------



## Beinemann (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Ich bitte um Teilnahme.

Zu mir: Ich bin ausgebildeter Fachinformatiker (IHK) und studierter Technikjournalist (B.Sc. HS Bonn-Rhein-Sieg) und arbeite derzeit als Unternehmenskommunikator, so dass ich bestens vertraut bin mit der Erstellung von Bild- und Textmaterial bzw. den gängigen Darstellungsformen. Digitale Spiegelreflex (Canon 700D mit 50mm-Festbrennweite) für hübsche Aufnahmen ist vorhanden. Ich baue seit 1998 meine Rechner selbst zusammen, treffe die Auswahl der Komponenten. Seit 1994 besitze ich einen Rechner, angefangen bei einem 486er.

Ich würde sehr gerne meine bereits vorhandene Samsung-NVMe SM951 durch die neue EVO ersetzen, wobei ich Erste dann in meinen Zweitrechner im Schuppen verbauen würde (Dazu liefere ich gerne ebenfalls Bilder) und Zweite in meinen neuen Hauptrechner einbauen würde. Besonders interessant hieran wäre dann die Herausarbeitung wie der Performance-Vorsprung der neuen NVMe gegenüber der OEM-Version in der Praxis ausfiele. Für beides liefere ich Messungen und diskutiere das Ergebnis. Ein weiterer Test umfasst die Gamingleistung der EVO.
Die Spezifikationen meines Rechners:

❶ AMD Ryzen 1600
❷ Gigabyte AORUS GA-AX370-Gaming 5
❸ 16GB (2x 8192MB) G.Skill RipJaws V DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16-18-18-38 Dual Kit
❹ 3GB Sapphire Radeon R9 280X Dual-X
❺ Anbindung über Fritzbox 7490 und Fritz WLAN-Stick AC 430 mit VDSL 50
❻ Netzwerkperipherie mit RasPi und zahlreichen Rechnern für Langzeit-Praxis-Netzwerkübertragungstests der EVO
❼ Zahlreiche Festplatten im Rechner verbaut, als auch über USB 2.0 und 3.0 angeschlossen für Praxis-Datenübertragungstests
❽ Steam-Account mit vielen Spielen zum Testen der EVO als schnelle Gaming-Platte
❾ 600-Watt-Netzteil

Würde mich sehr über eine Teilnahme und ein schönes Feierabendprojekt freuen!


----------



## darkbogenv (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Ich würde gerne an diesem Test teilnehmen, da ich zur Zeit eine Normale Samsung 850 evo besitze und gespannt bin, wie sich dazu die Geschwindigkeit verhält. 
Außerdem besitze ich zusätzlich einen Mac für meine Fotografien und es wäre interessant, wie schnell die M2 im Vergleich dazu ist. 

Mein System:

MSI Z45 Gaming Mainboard
Intel i5 4690K
Nvidea 770 
Gskill 16 GB DDR3 RAM 
Bequiet 700W Netzteil Gold Serie
Hitachi 4 TB HDD 
Samsung 840 evo 256 GB 

Mac: 2015 15 Zoll MacBook


----------



## RNB (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Hallo,
ich bin 38 Jahre jung, Ingenieur f. Architektur & Fachinformatiker, nicht direkt neu im Forum aber selten schreibend aktiv.

Ich möchte die Samsung SSD 960 Evo im Rahmen des Lesertests auf Herz und Nieren testen.

Kurz zu meiner Person:
Ich habe über 10 Jahre in der Anwendungsentwicklung/Systemintegration gearbeitet, bis ich mich für einen Kurswechsel in die Architektur entschieden habe. Seitdem ist das Hobby PC etwas eingeschlafen bis das Dan A4 Gehäuse Projekt kam. Seitdem spiele ich mit dem Gedanken ein Gaming Mini-ITX System aufzubauen.
Der erste Schritt kommt hoffentlich nach Plan im Januar in Form des Dan A4 V2 und passend dazu diese performante Speichereinheit.
Das System wird auf einem AMD Ryzen aufbauen, mit 16GB Dual Channel RAM und eine GTX1070TI oder GTX1080 als Grafikbeschleuniger beherbergen. Damit sollten Engpässe bei den begleitenden Komponenten entfallen.

Für diesen Test würde ich eine Fotoserie zum Unpacking und zur Einrichtung ggfs. flashen it aktueller Firmware machen. Natürlich kommt ein ausführlicher Leistungsvergleich zu meinem aktuellen System, sowie ein Vergleich(Benchmarks) im selben System zwischen der Samsung und meiner aktuellen non-NVMe 500GB SSD MX100 von Crucial. Dazu noch subjektive Eindrücke zu Qualität, Aufbau und Wärmeentwicklung unter Dauerlast, besonders Interessant durch den speziellen Aufbau des Gehäuses.

Vorgehen wird sein die Erstellung eines Forumsthread mit Beschreibung der oben genannten Vorgänge, gern auch mit Unterstützung durch die Forenmitglieder, für erweiterte Informationen zu Konfiguration oder systemeigenen Besonderheiten bzw. alternativen Einstellungen.

Aktuelles System (neues für den Test wie oben im Text)
Mainboard: Asus Sabertooth Z97 Mark S 
CPU: Intel i7-4790k @4GHz 
Kühlung: Phanteks PH-TC14PE BK 
Gehäuse: Fractal Design R5 Window 
RAM: Kingston HyperX FURY DDR3-1866 
Grafik: Sapphire NITRO R9 390 8G GDDR5 
Monitor(e): Dell U2713HM und Eizo EV2335W 
Storage Crucial MX100 500GB
Netzteil: SF Leadex Gold weiß 750W 
Betriebssystem: Windows 10 pro 

Notebook: Dell XPS 15, Intel i7-4702HQ @ 2,2GHz, GeForce GT750M 2GB, 16GB RAM, 512 GB SSD 

Photoequipment: Fujifilm X-T1 


Allen wie immer viel Spaß bei der Aktion und viel Erfolg!
RNB

Bisherige Testerfahrungen: 
- [User-Review] Asus Maximus VI Gene - klein aber oho? 
- [User-Review] Raidmax Vampire Winterfall Edition


----------



## Aks-ty (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Ich würde gerne an dem Test Teilnehmen,da ich gerne Testen würde wie sich die 960 Pro gegen meine jetzige SSD Schlägt.
Meine Systemspezifikation:

- Intel Core i7 6700K @ Stock
- ASUS Maximus VIII Ranger
- 16GB Kingston Hyper X Savage 2666Mhz @ 13-15-15-35 1T
- AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 @ Stock
- 2x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14
- 1x Radeon R7 SSD 256 GB
- Creative X-FI Titanium HD
- Thermaltake Toughpower Grand RGB 650 Watt


----------



## MrMage_ (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: FÃ¼nf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt fÃ¼r die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Liebes PCGH-Team,

Ich bin Daniel aus München und würde gerne am Lesertest für die NVMe-SSD teilnehmen. Ich bin selbständiger Softwareentwickler und arbeite hauptsächlich an einem selbstgebauten Hackintosh-System mit Dual-Boot nach Windows zum Zocken. Die Spezifikationen sind:

- Intel Core i7-6700k, übertaktet auf 4,5 GHz (luftgekühlt mit Skythe Kotetsu)
- Samsung 850 Evo 3D-NAND mit 1TB
- Asus Maximus VIII Gene (hat einen M.2-Slot unter der GPU)
- 32 GB DDR4-RAM (2400 MHz) in zwei Bänken
- Palit Geforce GTX 1080 Super JetStream
- Corsair Obsidian 450D mit diversen Extra-Lüftern
- be quiet! Dark Power PRO 11 550W

Neben den üblichen Testkriterien (synthetische Benchmarks (CrystalDiskMark/AS-SSD/ATTO/BlackMagic Disk Speed Test), Ladezeiten von Betriebssystem und Software/Spielen, Dekompression von gepackten Archiven, Vergleich zu SATA 6G-SSDs etc.) würde ich mich auf folgende Aspekte konzentrieren, über die man sonst nicht so oft lesen kann:

- Eignung zur Software-Entwicklung: Wie viel schneller wird das Kompilieren, wenn ich meinen Code auf die NVMe-SSD packe? Im Internet finden sich nur wenige Informationen zu diesem spezifischen Anwendungsfall.
- Eignung zur Hackintosh-Installation: früher bereitete das Booten von Hackintoshes von NVMe-SSDs große Probleme, weil macOS damit nicht zurecht kam. Ich würde prüfen, ob diese Probleme noch bestehen oder inzwischen der Vergangenheit angehören.
- Performance unter macOS (zusätzlich zur Windows-Performance): wie viel schneller bootet das System, welche Performance liefert die SSD unter macOS im Vergleich zu Windows?
- Bei Bedarf könnte ich auch die Temperaturabhängigkeit der Performance unter langer Last testen, wobei dieses Szenario in der Praxis wohl eher selten eintreten dürfte.

Dank meines Physikstudiums kenne ich mich auch mit der notwendigen Datenerhebung und dem Erstellen von Diagrammen sehr gut aus.
Fundierte Hard- und Software-Kenntnisse besitze ich ebenfalls — bin langjähriger PCH-, c't- und AnandTech-Leser. Immerhin sind diese Dinger meine täglichen Arbeitsgeräte! Entsprechend gewissenhaft sind die Komponenten meines Systems zusammengestellt, und so würde ich auch bei dem Test vorgehen.
Mehr Beispiele meiner Schreibe findet ihr z.B. hier: Knowledge Base — Timing. Sie sind zwar alle auf Englisch, aber mit Deutsch als Muttersprache ist meine deutsche Schreibe eher noch besser 
Die Fotos würde ich mit einem iPhone X samt Halide (RAW-Kamera-App) erstellen. Ist natürlich keine SLR, aber für diesen Zweck vollkommen ausreichend.

Frohe Weihnachten,
Daniel


----------



## ogli (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Liebes PCGH-Team,

gerne bewerbe ich mich als Produkt-Tester für die erwähnte Samsung 960 Evo 500 GB. 

Ich werde in gut drei Wochen 44 Jahre alt und baue seit nunmehr fast drei Jahrzehnten für mich und Freunde PCs selber zusammen. Ich bin gelernter Anwendungsentwickler habe aber auch auf Lehramt studiert. Derzeit arbeite ich an einer großen Gesamtschule mit den Fächern Biologie und Sport und programmiere in den Ferien. Die entwickelten Programme dienen dem praktischen Einsatz in der Schule und automatisieren Aufgaben wie Kurswahlen u.v.m. Außerdem fotografiere ich gerne und bearbeite die Bilder zum Teil aufwendig nach.

Derzeit bin ich gerade dabei mir ein neues System zusammenzustellen und habe bisher das Netzteil gekauft (Corsair RM750x). Da ich im Office-Betrieb Wert auf eine möglichst leise Arbeitsumgebung lege sind hier der SEMI-Passive Modus bis 400W neben dem vollmodularen Kabelsystem für mich entscheidend. Als Gehäuse wird weiterhin der FractalDesign ARC Midi-Tower dienen, der mich vom Konzept nach wie vor begeistert. Hier sind optimale Luftströme bei guter Dämmung realisierbar. 4 unterschiedlich große BeQuiet-Lüfter sorgen für einen gerichteten aber (fast) lautlosen Luftstrom. Ebenso werden der im alten PC bereits verwendete BlueRay-Brenner und die 2 Terrabyte große Datensammelplatte recycelt. Als "Brot-und-Butter-Gespann" sind das GIGABYTE GA-AB350-Gaming 3 Mainboard genau wie ein Ryzen 7 1700 bereits bestellt aber noch nicht geliefert. 16 GB (2x8 SingleRanked zur späteren Aufrüstung auf 32 GB) liegen schon seit wenigen Wochen hier und warten auf Ihren Einsatz. Offen ist noch die Entscheidung für eine Grafikkarte, da die Preise im Moment einfach sehr hoch sind und ich auf einen Einbruch bei den Digitalwährungen warten wollte. Da es aber im Moment nicht danach aussieht, wird wohl eine GTX 1050 TI zunächst reichen müssen.

Besonders interessant für diesen Test dürfte aber auch meine bereits gekauft SSD sein. Hierbei handelt es sich um eine Samsung MZ-75E500B/EU 850 EVO . Ich habe lange geschwankt, ob ich mir die hier zu testende NVME-SSD bestellen sollte, habe mich aber dann aus Preis-Leistungsgründen dagegen entschieden. Gerne würde ich vergleichend überprüfen, ob meine Entscheidung richtig war und von meinen Erfahrungen hier berichten. Hierzu würde ich auf beiden Datenträgern parallel das gleiche System aufsetzen und die Platten dann abwechselnd testen. Zum Einsatz kommen bei mir u.a. Corel-Draw und Photoshop, Visual-Studio in Verbindung mit SQL-Lite und relativ großen Datensätzen (u.a. entwickele ich Anwendungen für große Schulzentren, da kommen über die Jahre etliche 10.000 Schüler mit den entsprechenden Daten zusammen), Office und Spiele, überwiegend aus dem Bereichen E-Sports und Strategie, die grafisch sicherlich nicht die allergrößten Anforderungen an die Grafikkarte stellen. Interessant könnte hier aber der Vergleich beim FootballManager 2017 sein. Stellt man alle Ligen ein, kommen dabei enorme Festplattenzugriffe auf viele kleine Dateien zu Stande. Hier sollten meiner Meinung nach signifikante Messunterschiede zu erzielen sein.

Über eine Zusage freue ich mich und verbleibe mit freundlichen Grüßen
Marco


----------



## Beinemann (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*



Bewerber schrieb:


> Liebes PCGH Team,
> 
> ich bin zwar schon 39 Jahre alt und um einiges älter als viele meiner "Kollegen" hier, aber mein Traum war es schon immer im PC Hardware Bereich Testberichte zu schreiben. Vor kurzem habe ich angefangen einige "News" für Notebookcheck.com zu schreiben, was mir richtig Spaß macht. Ein echter Hardware Test bei einer renommierten Fachzeitschrift, wie PC Games Hardware, wäre jedoch eine ganz besondere Herausforderung.
> 
> ...



Ich glaube, die PCGH lesen sehr viele Mittdreißiger!  Ich jedenfalls bin einer und mag sie sehr, weil sie (nichts gegen PCG!) überraschenderweise ziemlich fundierte Hardware-Kenntnisse hat. Viel Erfolg jedenfalls für die Bewerbung und die Umschulung!


----------



## micha30111 (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Guten Morgen zusammen,

da ich bis dato noch keine M2 SSD in meinem System verbaut/verbaut hatte ist das Interesse an einem solchen Test teilzunehmen sehr groß. 

Mit Hardware, dem Testen von und der Konfiguration dieser habe ich bereits berufliche Erfahrungen sammeln dürfen. 

Da ich neben dem Gaming viel Videobearbeitung und Rendering betreibe, kann ich der M2 unter unterschiedlichsten Szenarien und Bedingungen auf Herz und Nieren testen.

Über die Auswahl als Testkandidat würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Ich wünsche besinnliche Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2018.

Michael

Mein Hardware im Überblick:

Fractal Arc XL Gehäuse
Asrock Taichi X99 Mainboard
Intel I7 - 6850 K Prozessor
16 GB DDR 4 2400 Crucial Ballistic RAM
EVGA Nvidia 1080 TI FE + EFGA Hybrid Wakü
Samsung 250 GB SSD
Toshiba 512 GB SSD
32" Acer Monitor
27" ASUS Monitor
Zoom UAC-2 Audio Interface


----------



## Exinferis (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Ich bewerbe mich nun auch um den Lesertest der 960EVO. Evolutionsvergleiche und Tests würde sie gegen meine alte 128GB SSD im PC und gegen die LITEON CV3-8D256 in meinem Notebook durchlaufen.
Als Basis für den Test wär folgendes System:

Asus Maximus VIII Hero
i7-6700k @4,5Ghz
32GB Trident Z 3200
EVGA 1080 FTW2
Wassergekühlung mit EKWB

Der Testparkour würde aus zahlreichen Kopier- und Verschiebeoperationen bestehen und der Praxis im Bereich Photogrammetrie, Zbrush und Arbeit mit der Unreal- und CryEngine für Visualisierung und Präsentationen.
Hinzu dann noch einige Benchmarks in diversen Spielen und VR-Titeln (PubG, Arma 3, Google Earth VR, Alien Isolation, Metro 2033, Warhammer II,....)

In meiner Tätigkeit als Softwareentwickler bin ich doch immer dankbar für jedes kleine bisschen an Geschwindigkeitsgewinn.

Ich hoffe daher in euer Profil für einen Lesertest zu passen.

Bis dahin, ein paar schöne Feiertage und frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## -Neo- (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Liebe PCGH Redaktion

Hiermit würde ich mich gerne für den Usertest der Samsung 960 Evo M.w SSDs bewerben.
Warum sehe ich mich in der Lage diesen Test durchzuführen?

- Über 20 Jahre Erfahrung im Einbau, Umgang und Betrieb diverser Hardwarekomponenten
- zwei aktuelle PC Systeme stehen für den Test zur Verfügung
- Testsoftware ist vorhanden
- Canon Eos steht für Fotos zur Verfügung
- Erfahrung mit Excel und dem Umgang mit Diagrammen
- Vergleiche mit vorhandenen (SATA) SSDs möglich
- Erfahrung im schreiben von sachlichen Texten oder auch Tests ist, berufsbedingt, reichlich vorhanden

Welche Systeme stehen für den Tst zur Verfügung?

Gaming- und Arbeits PC
Ryzen 7 1700 @ 3,6 GHz
MSI X370 Gaming Pro Carbon
32GB DDR4 Trident Z
MSI GTX 1070 Quick Silver
Samsung 840 Evo (250GB)
1TB WD Green
BitFenix Whisper M 550W

HTCP/Server
Pentium G 4560
MSI B150 Mortar Arctic
8 GB DDR4 Crucial Value
Crucial M500 240GB
Seasonic G-360 360W
2 x 1TB Samsung ST1000DM003

Reale Datenmengen um die zu testende SSD zu füllen sind reichlich vorhanden. Darüber hinaus auch Software wie Vegas Pro und Photoshop auf deren Basis Messungen getätigt werden können.

Ich würde mich freuen für den Test ausgewählt zu werden.

Bis dahin allen schöne Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch

Schöne Grüße
Torsten / -Neo-


----------



## Narbennarr (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Liebes pcgh-Team,

gerne wäre ich Tester der Samsung Evo 960. Bereits in der Vergangenheit habe ich hier im PCGH-Forum in Eigenregie zahlreiche Testberichte veröffentlicht und bin mir daher über die Anforderungen an einen ansprechenden Testbericht im Klaren. Für eine möglichst gute Präsentation des Produktes würde ich zahlreiche, qualitativ hochwertige Bilder anfertigen - entsprechendes Equipment steht mir natürlich zur Verfügung.
Zur Beurteilung der Leistung würde ich auf eine Kombination aus synthetischen Benchmarks (AS SSD Benchmark, PC Mark) sowie Praxistest (Bootzeiten, Kopierzeiten) zurückgreifen und diese in Diagrammen festhalten und mit anderen SSDs/HDDs vergleichen.

Neben meinem Hauptsystem bestehend aus einem 5820k, Asus X99 Strix Mainboard, GeForce 1070, 16GB Ram und 2x Samsung 850 EVO 500GB SSD, würde ich zusätzlich den Betrieb in einem aktuellen Alienware 15 R3 Gaming Notebook (Intel 7700HQ, GeForce 1070, 16GB Ram) zeigen und kann daher auch eventuelle Unterschiede bei Temperatur und Leistung zwischen den verschiedenen Einsatzmöglichkeiten veranschaulichen.

Liebe Grüße,
euer Narbennarr


----------



## CompuChecker (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

gerne würde ich an dem Lesertest zur Samsung 960 EVO 500GB für das PCGH Team teilnehmen.

Meine Referenz, ist ein vergangener Lesertest für ein anderes Online Magzin.
[User-Review] Synology DS216+II mit Seagate IronWolf NAS-Festplatten

Zu meiner Person:
Ich bin seit ca. 12 Jahren im Einkauf tätig und davon 9 Jahre verantwortlich für den technischen Einkauf.

In meiner Freizeit wird regelmäßig am Computer geschraubt, Battlefield  1, PBUG gezockt, sich meine Katze sowie Freundin gekümmert

Für PCGH würde ich sehr gern die Samsung 960 EVO umfangreich testen.  Einfach weil es Spaß macht direkte Vergleiche durchzuführen, um den  Entwicklungsfortschritt zu dokumentieren.

Insbesondere bin ich gespannt, in wie weit sich die 960 EVO zur 950 Pro auf der neuen Coffeelake Plattform absetzen kann.

Dank der zwei M2 Slots meines Testsystems, kann ich beide SSD in realen Schreib- und Leseanwendungen tesen.

Zu meinem Testsequipment

Testsystem gekühlt mit Wasser 2x420mm Radiatoren @300 RPM Noctua A14:
i7 8700k 5Ghz
Asrock Gaming K6 Z370 mit zwei M2 Slots 
32 GB  Corsair DDR4 3700 CL16
11 GB  EVGA GTX1080 Ti
512 GB Samsung 950pro M2
500 GB Samsung 850EVO
Windows 10 Pro. 64 Bit Creators Fall Update

Meine Testkriterien

1. Es wird ein Unboxing geben. (Ich könnte mir hier sehr gut ein Video vorstellen)

2. Fotoshooting 

3. Test
- Technische Daten
- Performancevergleich mit den gängigen SSD Benchmarks
Vergleich gegen eine Samsung 950 Pro, dem direkten Vorgänger und einer SATA SSD 850 EVO
- Treibervergleich (MS Treiber vs Samsung Treiber)
- Temperaturen der SSDs im Vergleich Idle und Volllast

Gruß und ein schönes Weihnachtsfest
CompuChecker


----------



## geforce666 (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Hallo zusammen,

würde gerne am Test teilnehmen.

Dazu würde ich mein neues zusammen gebautes System einsetzen. 

Technische Eckdaten meines Systems:
Intel Core i7 5960X 8x 4.40 GHz
Corsair Dominator Platinum DIMM 32 GB DDR4-3000 Quad-Kit
Asus ROG Rampage V Extreme Gaming MB
2x 6 GB Asus GeForce GTX 980 Ti Strix OC Aktiv
512 GB Samsung SM951 M.2 2280
1200 Watt Super Flower Leadex 80 Plus Platinum
PCI Ex. OCZ Revo 3 
Aerocool Touch-2100 Panel, Lüftersteuerung
CM Storm Stryker SGC-5000W-KWN1
EK-FC980 GTX Ti Strix – Acetal+Nickel
EK-FC980 GTX Ti Strix Backplate – Black
EK-FB ASUS R5E Monoblock Acetal+Nickel CSQ
EK Waterblocks EK-FC Terminal Tripple Parallel
PrimoCHILL Vortex Flow Indicator clear – smoke
Masterkleer Schlauch 13/10mm – UV white
aqua computer Double Protect Ultra 5 rot
BitsPower Z-Multi 100mm Water Tank
ASUS 3way SLI bridge Enthusiast

Mein System wurde schon bei ASUS ROG Deutschland vorgestellt und von Ocaholic zum „Rig of the Day“ gekürt.

MfG
Alex


----------



## Magic-Ramses (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Moin zusammen,

ich bewerbe mich für den anstehenden Test der Samsung 960 EVO HDD im M.2-Format.

Als Testplattform würde die Festplatte in meinem zwei Monate alten Acer-Notebook Predator Helios PH317-51 zum Einsatz kommen, das momentan bereits mit einer M.2-HDD mit 128GB und einer zweiten 1TB HDD mit serieller Schnittstelle ausgestattet ist.

Das System besteht weiterhin aus folgenden Komponenten:

* Intel®Core™i7-7700HQ 2,80 GHz, (Intel® Turbo-Boost bis 3,80 GHz)
* 17,3" 1080p Full HD LED-Backlight-Display mit einer max. Auflösung von 1920 x 1080 Pixeln
* 16 GB DDR4 Arbeitsspeicher (RAM)
* NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1050Ti Grafikkarte

Ausgestattet ist das System mit Windows in der 64Bit-Home-Edition und aktuellem Fall Creators Update vom Okt./Nov. 2017.
Aufgrund der Acer-Produktbeschreibung soll ein Austausch der Speicherkomponenten problemlos und ohne Garantieverlust möglich sein ...

Aufgrund der bisherigen eher kleinen Kapazität der verbauten M.2-Festplatte habe ich alle installierten Programme auf die zweite Festplatte ausgelagern müssen, was bei einer Speichergröße von 500 GB natürlich nicht erforderlich wäre.

Mit dem Thema Computer und den Microsoft-Betriebssystemen beschäftige ich mich seit MS-DOS-Zeiten und habe in all den Jahren auch diverese System mit unterschiedlichsten Hardwarekomponenten selbst „zusammengeschraubt“ sowie anschließend mit den jeweiligen Betriebssystemen versorgt.
Meine PC-Kenntnisse würde ich daher als fortgeschritten einstufen.

Über eine Teilnahme an dem Test würde ich mich freuen.

Liebe Grüße und ein besinnliches Weihnachtsfest,

Magic-Ramses


----------



## glasnutella (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team. 

Ich möchte das sehr gerne machen. Ich war eigentlich der Meinung das mechanische Platten fürs Gaming reichen, bzw. die HDD auf die SSD wartet und das es nicht viel bringt. Ich bin ziemlich gespannt ob mein System so viel schneller wäre. Welche Temperatur hat die M.2 im Test mit Headsink und ohne Headsink. Wieviel schneller ist das Daten Verschieben im Vergleich zu zuvor. Welche Software ist dabei oder welche muss ich mir beim Hersteller herunter laden. Gestaltet sich der Einbau einfach oder kompliziert? Wie geht die Windowsinstallation im UEFI Modus mit der M.2? Diese Fragen z.B. und noch andere Fragen würde ich im Test beantworten.

Ich spiele die neuesten Spiele wie COD WW2, Assassin`s Creed Origins, Wolfenstein 2, Star Wars Battlefront 2, Battlefield 1 unter andere. Ich habe Steam, Uplay, Origins, GOG, Battle.net usw.

Zu dem Test benutze ich meinen Selbstbau:

Intel I7 7700K 
Alpenföhn Brocken 2
MSI Z270 Gaming Pro Carbon Intel So.1151
Corsair LPX 16 GB 3200
Sapphire RX 580 8 GB Nitro+ Special Edition 
Be quiet 550 Watt Kabelmanagement
5x Sata3 HDD Toshiba und Samsung
1x LG Blue Ray Brenner 
AeroCool XPredator X3 Evil Black Edition mit Sichtfenster Midi schwarz/orange
2x Be quiet Silent Wings 2 120mm

1x externer LG DVD Brenner
2x externe HDD

Windows 10 64Bit
G Data Internet Security
Malware Bytes Premium

Acer 24 Zoll Full HD Monitor

400 Mbit/s

Grüße glasnutella



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Xe0n- (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Hey Ho ,

ich würde gerne an eurem Test teilnehmen . Mir ist vor einem Monat pünktlich nach der Garantiezeit meine 240GB SSD gestorben, für welche ich aktuell nach Ersatz suche. Wieso also nicht mit einem Test kombinieren 
Die SSD würde ich bei mir mit meinem Asus Maximus VII Impact betreiben und die SSD wäre dann mit vier PCI-E Lanes angeschlossen. Sollte dann schon sehr gut performen . Vergleichen würde ich diese dann mit meiner SATA SSD und diese als Referenz verwenden.
Für die Bilder würde ich meine Sony RX 100 verwenden . Über die Möglichkeit, die SSD zu testen, würde ich mich jedenfalls sehr freuen!  Wäre dann mein dritter Test im Forum

Noctua NH-L9i, wirklich ein Premium Kühler?


Schöne Weihnachten euch und einen guten Start 

Liebe Grüße,
Marco


----------



## bartsenden (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Hallo erstmal, 

Dieses Angebot kommt gerade zur richtigen zeit, da ich schon seit längerem mit dem gedanken gespielt habe, mir eine M.2 zu zulegen... Als teilnehmer würde ich die SSD mit meinem neuesten PC testen, bestehend aus: 
ASUS Crosshair VI Hero
AMD Ryzen 1700x
16GB G.Skill TridentZ (DDR4 - 3600)
MSI GTX 1070 Armor OC
2x Samsung 950 evo, 1x Intel 540s, 1x WD Red 1TB;
Verbaut ist die hardware in einem schicken Phanteks Enthoo Gehäuse und für die richtige kühlung würde der Aquaero 6LT und die Apuastream Xt sorgen... 

Für aussagekräftige Bilder der Hardware würde mein zweites Hobby als Fotograf und mein kleines heimstudio endlich mal wieder zur geltung Kommen. 
Aktuell fotografiere ich mit der Canon eos 6D (Vollformat) inklusive Licht- und Blitzanlage, bearbeitet werden die Bilder mit Lightroom... 

Da kommen wir auch schon zur testenden Software; neben Ligthroom und einigen kleinen HDR Programmen würde ich auch meine spiele mit der M.2 testen wollen, wie z.B Battlefield 1, COD WW2, Far Cry 5 und Smite. Natürlich dürfen Benchmark`s nicht fehlen.

Bin jetzt schon auf die Geschwindigkeits und Zeitunterschiede, gerade bei aufwändiger Bildbearbeitung gespannt und hoffe bei auslosung auch anderen durch meinen test zu helfen, oder zu einem umstieg zu verleiten... 

Mfg


----------



## JoSch1710 (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Ich würde auch sehr gerne an diesem Lesertest teilnehmen, nachdem ich vor kurzem ein neuen Spiele-PC zusammengebaut habe. 
Mein System besteht aus:  
- Bottlenext Darkest Entropy 
- Gigabyte GA-AB350N(!)
- AMD Ryzen 5 1400
- Noctua NH-L9a-AM4
- AMD R9 Nano
- 16GB Corsair DDR4-2133
- 525GB Crucial MX300 M.2 2280 SATA

Die MX300 ist zwar eine M.2-SSD, aber mit SATA angebunden. Hier könnte man gleich auch die Differenz zw. diesen beiden Schnittstellen vergleichen.


----------



## pleisn (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde mich auch gerne für den Test bewerben. Ich bin hauptberuflich Systemadministrator für Windows Systeme und Datenbanken. Zu Hause betreibe ich einen kleinen Server, wo auch unter anderem Linux Betriebssysteme zum Einsatz kommen. An meinen PC wird viel gespielt und mit verschiedenen Adobe Produkten Video -Fotobearbeitung durchgeführt. Fotos und Videos könnte ich mit einer 5D MKIII anfertigen.

Meine Hardware:
Intel Core i7-6700K
MSI Z170A GAMING PRO Carbon Z170
32GB 3000
MSI 8GB D5 GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G
2 x SSD (Samsung MZ-75E250B 250 GB,  SanDisk Ultra II Interne SSD 500GB)
2 x HDD (7200RPM / 64 MB Cache)

Besten Gruß
Patrick Pleiß


----------



## coreYalex (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Hallo Zusammen,

Das Review würde sich in zwei Teile aufteilen. Die reine Performance (als Zweiplatte und nur für Leistungswerte) und im Alltagsgebrauch (Windows Installation und üblicher Gebrauch als C:\).

Viel Spaß bei der Auslosung und schöne Feiertage!


----------



## bund5chuh (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

warum wäre ich  ein idealer Kandidat für diesen Lesertest?

Zum einen durch meinen Beruf als Informatiker kenne ich mich sehr gut mit aktueller Hardware aus, besonders Speichermedien spielen eine wichtige Rolle in meinem Beruf.
Ebenso betreibe ich zuhause einen Spiele-PC sowie einen Server, beide Systeme spielen hinsichtlich Speichermedien eine wichtige Rolle.
Das verfassen von Texten konnte ich bereits in der Tätigkeit  als Artikelschreiber einer kleinen Online-Newsseite unter Beweis stellen.

Zum Vergleich der 960 EVO könnte ich meine bereits vorhandene 950 Pro sowie die 850 EVO heranziehen und hätte somit perfekte Kandidaten hinsichtlich Leistungsvergleichen.

_Zu meinem System :
i7-6700K
Asus Sabertooth Z170-S
16GB Corsair 3000 DDR4
Gigabyte GTX 980TI
Samsung 950 Pro 256GB
Samsung 850 Pro 256 GB
Cruxial MX300 500 GB

Samsung 28 Zoll 4k UHD Monitor_


Das System wird mit einer Custom-Wasserkühlung betrieben, somit ist der Einbau der m2 SSD auch kein Problem für mich.
Zu 50% benutze ich das System um virtuelle Maschinen inkl. Betriebssysteme und Konfigurationen zu testen.
Hantiere ich gerade nicht mit virtuellen Maschinen nutze ich den Computer zum spielen (WoW,Battlefield1,PUBG). 

Als Anwendungsfelder die ich testen könnte kommen mir momentan folgende Dinge in den Sinn : 

-FPS in Spielen
-Ladezeiten innerhalb Spielen sowie von Anwendungen
-Leistung als Datenträger für virtuelle Maschinen
-Bootzeiten
-Leistungsvergleiche bei verschiedenen Temperaturen

*
Frohe Weihnachten,besinnliche Feiertage und liebe Grüße

Eric *


----------



## clopsyn (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Hey,
ich bin Pascal, 18 Jahre alt und mache meine Ausbildung zum Fluggerätelektroniker. 
Damals als die SSD noch brandneu waren wollte jeder eine haben, so auch ich, nur leider waren Sie auch brandteuer. So konnte ich mir drollige 128GB leisten. Immerhin 3 Spiele und Photoshop passten drauf 
Jetzt, fast 2018 sollte man ein bisschen mit der Zeit gehen, deshalb rüste ich mein selbst gebautes aber mittlerweile antikes System zu Weihnachten auf ("man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts") und als ob Ihr es geahnt hättet, die 980 Evo käme sehr passend.

Ich schreibe Euch gerne einen ausführlichen Testbericht. Bilder, Messwerte, Grafiken kein Problem. Ich teste gerne für Euch wie sich die SSD im mittelmäßigem System verhält, High-End Systeme aus Gold haben wir ja schon einige. Da wäre es doch sicherlich mal interessant, ob die SSD auch in anderen Systemen nochmal was rausholen kann, so wie die 830 damals.

Anbei mein mit liebe gebautes System:
-Intel Core i7 CPU 2700K @ 3.40GHz ~3.8GHz
-bequiet! dark rock 2
-Asus GeForce GTX660 DirectCU II OC
-Asus Sabertooth Z77
-Asus Xonar 7.1
-G.Skill Sniper 8GB
-Samsung SSD 830 128GB

Schöne Weihnachtstage, eine guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr und vor allem Gesundheit und Zufriedenheit für 2018!


Liebe Grüße
Pascal


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Joahh, da würde ich auch gerne mitmachen wollen. 


Generell will ich meine MX300 später mal um eine hypotetische 970Pro/980Pro mit >=2TiB oder gar einer Z-NAND-SSD (wie immer die dann heißen mag) ergänzen. Dazu würde ich dann eh einen Bericht schreiben---vorher schon eine 960Evo zu haben macht das ganze natürlich nur spannender. 


Allgemein ist meine Haltung zu SSD-Reviews, dass der Großteil viel zu gleichförmig und dadurch nutzlos ausfällt. Herausstechende Beispiele sind auf der Theorie-Seite Anandtech, da diese auch die Wh mit angeben. Damit erhält man erst die Möglichkeit, theoretische Betrachtungen zur Effizienz durchzuführen und einem wird klar, dass die auf dem Papier vielleicht noch ganz nett ausschauende 600p zum Beispiel eine ziemliche Niete darstellt. Auf Praxis-Seite ist es tatsächlich PCGH, die durch eine andere Herangehensweise an Ladezeitenmessungen euch absetzen konntet: In euren Tests konnte sich damals eine NVMe-SSD von einer AHCI-SSD tatsächlich mal insbesondere im Punkto Zeit vom Klicken auf die Verknüpfung bis Ingame beweisen.

An diese Praxistests würde ich anknüpfen. Natürlich, was denn auch sonst, denn das Equipment zur Messung an einem M.2 besitzt ja selbst kaum eine Redaktion. Dafür würde ich mein System frisch aufsetzen und zig Titel meiner GOG- und Heft-DVD-Sammlung (also auch DRM-frei, was die Verzögerung cuttet) in obiger Manier durchtesten. Sofern möglich, werden dabei Introvideos mit PCGamingwiki-Tricks deaktiviert, um noch stärkere Unterschiede herausarbeiten zu können. Auch die Verknüpfung mit Sichtweitenspielereien werde ich sicherlich betreiben. 
Gerade das Durchforsten der Spielebibliothek nach Titeln, die tatsächlich Unterschiede aufweisen, ist natürlich eine für viele sicher nervende Aufgabe. Ich fände jedoch ausgesprochen interessant. Besonders, falls irgendein älterer Titel mit bislang ausgiebigen Ladezeiten danach deutlich schneller laden sollte, wäre das sicher eine wichtige Erkenntnis, denn dieser könnte sich dann ja zu einem Standardszenario für derartige Tests entwickeln. Damit könnten Redaktionen dann auch hochspannende Verknüpfungen von Theorie und Praxis durchführen: Welche Eigenschaft der SSD limitiert einen sich derart ungewohnt verhaltenden Titel? Welche SSD ist der Effizienzkönig bei diesem Spiel? Vielleicht eine ganz andere als sonst? Und so weiter, und so fort... 

...ansonsten mache ich auch gerne noch was zur Kombi SSD & RamDisk. Die RamDisk begleitet mich Tag für Tag und ich bin gespannt, wie die auf der Hand liegenden Tests zur Ausnutzung der Geschwindigkeit einer PCIe-SSD ausfallen werden.

Zum System: Zwar mag ein Notebook auf dem ersten Blick generell eher unrepräsentativ sein, da das DTR17 bzw. das zu Grunde liegende Barebone ja aber auf einem Desktop-Prozessor und einem Z170-Board aufbaut, ist dann unterm Strich eher das Gegenteil der Fall. Allgemein eignet es sich durch die Klappen auch gut zum schnellen Ein- und Ausbau der SSDs für welche weiteren Tests, die mir oder euch auch noch immer in den Sinn kommen dürften das denn nötig wäre. Außergewöhnlich sind sicher noch die 64GiB Ram, die eben gut zu RamDisk-Praxistests passen. 

Abschließend bleibt nur noch zu sagen, dass ich mich sehr freuen würde all diese Pläne in die Praxis umsetzen zu dürfen.


----------



## GermanDevil74 (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Hallo Redaktion,
gerne würde ich die Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB für euch testen und einen ausführlichen Testbericht schreiben und mit ordentlichen Fotos für euch online stellen.
Das ich ordentliche Fotos machen kann, könnt ihr auf meiner Hompage unter fotoart.nrw sehen! 

Ich bastel seit 30 Jahren an PC´s rum und glaube das ich einiges an Erfahrung im Einbau von Festplatten habe. Zudem betreibe ich in unserem SmartHome  ein eigenes Netzwerk mit Server im Keller... 

Meine Hardware im Spielerechner:

Asus Prime B350 Plus mit Ryzen 3 1200
GSkill 16 Gb DDR4
MSi NVIDIA GeForce GTX 960
SanDisk SSD 120 GB
Div. WD Digital Festplatten 8 TB

Kühler bq Dark Rock Pro 3
Gehäuse bq Dark Base Pro 900 Orange

Test Ideen wären...
...Schreib / Lesegeschwindigkeit der SSD
...Einbau und Wärmeentwicklung mit Infrarot-Thermometer im Normalbetrieb und unter Last testen
...ausgiebiges Gaming mit BF4, Wolfenstein und div. anderen Games
...Einbau in den Server und dort den Einsatz im Netzwerk als Datenspeicher testen

Beste Grüße und besinnliche Feiertage...
Martin


----------



## Haligia (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Sehr geehrtes PCGH Team,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest und würde gerne eines der fünf Samsung 960 Evo 500 GB testen. 

*Zu meiner Person:*
Mein Name ist Halis, bin 24 Jahre alt, komme aus der schönen Stadt Wendlingen am Neckar in der Nähe von Stuttgart und mache derzeit eine Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker für Systemintegration.
Wenn ich mal nicht arbeite oder zwangsweise draußen bin, beschäftige ich mich mit meinen Hobbies: Zocken, Hardware-/Softwarenews durchlesen, Reviews schreiben und Content Creation (mit Adobe Premiere, AfterEffects und Photoshop). Durch mein großes Interesse an Hardware und Software habe ich viel Wissen in diesen Bereichen seit meiner Jugend gesammelt, was mich letztendlich zu diesem Beruf gebracht hat.

*Referenzen und warum ich an diesem Lesertest teilnehmen will:*
Ich habe bis jetzt mehr als 20 Reviews geschrieben und in verschiedenen Foren veröffentlicht. Hier einpaar als Referenz:

Asus RoG Spatha
Netgear Orbi RBK30
Corsair K70 Lux RGB
Asus RX 580 Strix OC 8GB
....

Im Laufe der Zeit konnte ich schon diverse SSDs testen und alle bis jetzt hatten Vor- und Nachteile… Gerne würde ich auch mal das Zweitschnellste Flaggschiff aus dem Hause Samsung auf Herz und Nieren testen und meine Meinung dazu geben. Vor allem interessiert mich ob die deutlich schnellere M.2 SSD im Alltag einen spürbaren Vorteil hat im Vergleich zu billigeren M.2 oder SATA SSDs. In den nächsten Wochen habe ich viel Freizeit in denen ich mich mit der Samsung 960 Pro gerne beschäftigen würde.


*Testsystem:*
- i7 6700K
- 8GB Apacer DDR4 2400Mhz
- MSI Z170A MPower Gaming Titanium
- MSI GTX 1060 Gaming X+ 6G OC
- Seasonic G-Series G550M
- Fractal Design Define C


*SSDs & HDDs welche ich zum Vergleich nehmen kann/werde: *
- WD Black PCIe NVMe 256GB
- SanDisk Ultra II 240GB
- Samsung 750 Evo 250GB
- Apacer AS340 240GB
- Seagate Barracudo Pro 6TB
- Seagate Barracuda 1TB


*Mein Testbericht:*
- Eine Einleitung mit Danksagung an PCGH und Samsung
- Eine Tabelle mit den wichtigsten technischen Eigenschaften zur SSD und Vergleich mit anderen Testkandidaten
- Versand & Verpackung
- Verarbeitung & Design
- Einbau der HDD
- Synthetische Benchmarks: CrystalDiskMark, HDTune, ATTO Disk Benchmark, AS SSD Benchmark, …
- Gaming Benchmarks: Ladezeiten in Spielen & co…
- Content Creation & Alltagsarbeiten: Wie gut ist die SSD fürs Arbeiten mir Premiere Pro bei dem große Daten geladen werden müssen? Wie schnell ist die SSD beim Kopieren von größeren und kleineren Daten im Alltag?
- Bootzeiten
- Temperaturen
- Software: Samsung Magician
- Positives und Negatives
- Fazit

Mein Review werde ich natürlich mit vielen und detailreichen Bildern, Screenshots & Diagrammen abrunden. Da es für mich persönlich wichtig ist zu einem Review viele gute Bilder/Screenshots/Diagramme hinzuzufügen, denn eine Wand voll mit Texten will keiner lesen. Als Kamera dient höchstwahrscheinlich mein Galaxy S8.


*Zum Schluss:*
Ich würde mich wirklich freuen wenn ich einer der Tester sein darf. Zuletzt noch natürlich vielen Dank an das PCGH Team und an Samsung  für diesen Lesertest.

Grüße und viel Glück an alle Teilnehmer


----------



## hotshoggs (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Liebe PCGH-Redaktion  ,

Was steht aus? Richtig, einmal eine Bewerbung um den Lesertest der Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB ...

Ich fass mich einfach kurz:

Mein Testsystem wäre mein aktueller Desktop-Rechner. Eckdaten:
- i5 6500 >>Prozi<<
- GA-Z170-HD3P >>Mainboard<<
- MSI GTX 1060 Gaming X 6G >>Graka<<
- Kingston HyperX FURY Black 16GB DDR4 >>Ram<<
- Momentan eine 850 SSD von Samsung als Betriebsplatte
- 2nd SSD: Crucial Mx100
- 3rd HDD: Seagate Barracuda

Zu mir:
Bin 30 Jahre jung, hab einige Jährchen Hobby-Erfahrung und mache mittlerweile ne Zusatz-Ausbildung zum Informatiker. Schreiben kann ich recht gut, da ich ursprünglich aus der Ecke der Lehrer komme  ...

Vielleicht wird´s ja was .
Bis dahin, gutes Gelingen beim Auswählen der Kandidaten ^^

Beste Grüße
hotshoggs


----------



## Oi!Olli (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich auch auf den Lesertest für die 960 Pro.

Mein Name ist Oliver, bin 34 Jahre alt und beschäftige mich seit Mitte der 90ern mit Personalcomputer und habe schon diversen Freunden bei der Zusammenstellung und dem Support ihrer Systeme geholfen. Zur Zeit läuft in meinem Ryzen 1600X, eine per SATA angeschlossene Samsung 850 Evo, die ich natürlich mit der 960 Pro vergleichen möchte. Da mein Gigabyte GA-350AB-Gaming auch einen m2-Anschluss besitzt, ist das leicht möglich.

Getestet würde neben synthetischen Tets wie AS-SSD oder dem Crystalmark vor allem die Ladezeiten in mehreren Spielen. Vorrangig Fallout 4 und Skyrim, da beide Spiele vor allem mit installierten Mods lange Ladezeiten haben und ich mir mit der neuen SSD eine mess- und spürbare Verbesserung erhoffe.  Des weiteren würden auch noch Lieferumfang, sowie Temperatur unter Last und Idle einem Test unterzogen.


----------



## D_Donsen (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Ich möchte mich mit meinem System 

FX8150  -  16GB DDR3  -  GTX970  -  AsRock Fatal1ty 990FX Killer

bewerben, um zu sehen, 
wie sich eine so schnelle Festplatte zum einen auf das Zocken aber auch auf das Arbeiten mit Adobe-Software, Vegas, Blender und co auswirkt.
Auch alltägliche Szenarien wie Daten kopieren und verschieben oder im Internet surfen dürfen natürlich nicht fehlen!
Als Vergleichswert nutze ich meine Sandisk SSD mit 240GB und 550/500 Mb/s Lese-/Schreibgeschwindigkeit und eine 2TB HDD.


----------



## sav (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Auch ich möchte mich für diesen Lesertest bewerben, da mich so eine SSD schon sehr lange reizt.

Ich würde die SSD gegen eine klassiche SATA-SSD (OCZ Agility 3 120GB) und eine konventionelle HDD (Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB) antreten lassen, um aufzuzeigen wie groß der Geschwindigkeitsunterschied beim Arbeiten und Spielen denn nun wirklich ist. Da ich schon öfters Reviews verfasst habe, traue ich mir eine entsprechende Bebilderung, sowie das erstellen von aussagekräftigen Diagrammen selbstverständlich zu. 

Als Testsystem würde folgende Konfiguration zum Einsatz kommen:

Intel Core i5 6600K
ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming
ADATA XPG Z1 Gold Edition 16 GB DDR4-3333 MHz


----------



## Jiggy (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Sehr geehrtes PCGH Team,

seit Jahren interessiere ich mich für die Hardware im PC und lebe dieses Interesse in meinem täglichen Leben aus. Durch ein erfolgreich abgeschlossenes Studium der Technischen Informatik (M.Eng.) und meiner jetzigen Tätigkeit als Doktorand am Lehrstuhl der Informatik schätze ich mich als sehr fit im Bereich der Computerarchitektur und Hardware ein. Darüber hinaus befasse ich mich bei meiner Arbeit intensiv mit dem wissenschaftlichen Arbeiten, was ich als großen Vorteil für die Verfassen eines Testberichts sehe.
In meinem Testbericht würde gerne Vergleiche mit einer SATA SSD ziehen für Benutzer, die ihr System für Informatik-Zwecke auslegen möchten. Dabei interessiert mich besonders:
       - Dauer des Kompiliervorgangs von Projekten in C#, C++, Python, Java unterschiedlicher Größe..
      - Speichern und Laden von Graphen (Neuronale Netze, LSTMs..)  mit unterschiedlicher Anzahl an Knoten (Neuronen) in TensorFlow [TensorFlowGraphen]
      - Einfluss des Geschwindigkeitsgewinn bei der Nutzung einer Virtual Machine
      - Starten und Laden von Projekten in gängiger Entwicklungsumgebungen: Visual Studio, Eclipse, Jetbrain (CLion, PyCharm, Rider, IntelliJ..)

Desweiteren würde ich  gerne auf das Zusammenspiel der Nehalem und Sandy Bridge Mikroarchitektur mit der Samsung SSD 960 Evo eingehen. Darin sehe ich eine Thematik mit großer Nachfrage, da  ältere Gaming- und Officerechner mit diesen Architekturen noch heute große Verbreitung finden. Beim Upgrade der Festplatte stellt sich dabei häufig die Frage, ob man auf eine bald veraltete SATA SSD oder lieber gleich auf eine NVMe-SSD setzt, die man dann beim Wechsel des PCs noch viele weitere Jahre gerne verwendet.
Neben dem Booten von einer NVMe-SSD (siehe [Mephisto_xD]), möchte ich mich bei meinem Test auf mehrere bei PCGH bisher unberührte Thematiken fokussieren:
 - geeigneten M.2 zu PCIe x4 Adapter finden
 - Geschwindigkeitseinbußen durch PCIe 2.0 (dabei auch mit technischem Einblick)
      - Unterschiede und Gemeinsamkeiten bei der Nutzung einer NVMe SSD unter Nehalem und Sandy-Bridge 

Sollten noch Fragen offen sein, schicken Sie mir gerne eine PM.

Mit besten Grüßen
Jiggy

*Verzeichnis
*[TensorFlowGraphen] Graphs and Sessions, Online:  Graphs and Sessions  |  TensorFlow (Abgerufen: 22. Dezember 2017)
[Mephisto_xD] Booten von einer NVMe-SSD mit Sandy-/Ivy-Bridge-Hardware, Online: Booten von einer NVMe-SSD mit Sandy-/Ivy-Bridge-Hardware - Anleitung [User-Artikel von Mephisto_xD] (Abgerufen: 22. Dezember 2017)


----------



## H@buster (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Moin!

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich um die Stelle als Lesertester für die Samsung 960 Evo.

Der M.2 Slot auf meinem Mainboard (Asus Prime X-370 Pro) ist noch frei und wartet schon länger auf Bestückung, auch wenn dafür die wassergekühlte Grafikkarte bewegt werden muss.
Momentan sind in meinem System noch eine OCZ Vertex 3 240GB und eine Samsung Spinpoint F4 verbaut. Damit hätte ich dann 2 Vergleichspunkte mit der 960 EVO, auch wenn diese natürlich nicht wirklich "fair" sind, sondern eher nur veranschaulichen, wie viel sich technisch über die Jahre getan hat.
Als Vergleichsgegenstand würde ich, neben synthetischen Tests, vor allem Echtzeitanwendungen (Aufnahme unkomprimierter Videostreams), Spiele-Performance/-Ladezeiten und Systemstarts heranziehen.

Als langjähriger Nutzer einer relativ platzarmen SSD bin ich im Umgang mit symbolischen Links sehr vertraut und kann so verlässlich Applikationen auf den verschiedenen Datenträgern gegeneinander antreten lassen.

Auch Bilder schießen und ein paar Grafiken zur Veranschaulichung erstellen ist natürlich gut machbar.


Liebe Grüße und frohe Festtage

Benjamin


----------



## DerJoe_ (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Hallo Community, hallo PCGH-Team!

Zunächst vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Benchmarks und Tests die mir stets zur Seite stehen, wenn ich neue Computer für Freunde, Bekannte 
und Freundes-Freunde zusammenstelle!
Vielleicht ergibt sich durch diesen Lesertest die Gelegenheit etwas zurück zu geben.

Mein Name ist Joe, ich bin 25 Jahre alt und studiere zur Zeit Wirtschaftsinformatik.

Mit 16 begann ich im Profiteam von n!faculty Counter Strike: Source zu spielen. Die Laufbahn ging ca. drei Jahre,
leider fehlte mir dann die Zeit, um meine Karriere fortzusetzen - Social Media in dem Maße wie heute gab es da leider noch nicht, sodass der Kosten-/Nutzenfaktor neben der Uni leider nicht mehr tragbar war.
Den Kontakt zum Verein und meinen Jungs habe ich allerdings aufrecht erhalten, sodass ich einige technische Aufgaben übernehmen,
wie auch an zahlreichen Reviews teilnehmen konnte; sowohl in Text- als auch in Videoform.

Hier ein Beispiel meines "Kurzreviews" zur Corsair Katar:
Corsair Katar Gaming-Maus: Testbericht von n!Joe - n!faculty - n!faculty

Testsystem:
Asus Maximus VIII Hero
Intel Core i7 6700k
Corsair Vengeance 3000mhz
Samsung 950Pro 256GB
2x Seagate SV35 á 2TB in RAID 0

Bis dahin, schöne Weihnachten!

Joe


----------



## flix (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

auch ich möchte mich für diesen Lesertest bewerben.
Zu meiner Person, mein Name ist Felix, ich bin 27 Jahre alt und arbeite als Ingenieur bei einem Maschinenbauer.
Wenn ich mal gerade nicht am Arbeiten bin, beschäftige ich mich sehr viel mit Hardware und meinem PC.
Mein größtes Hobby ist das Casemodding, ich bin jedoch nicht nur am Modifizieren von Gehäusen interessiert, sondern auch an leistungsstarker Hardware und dem basteln an der Wasserkühlung.
Beim Casemodding bin ich immer wieder erfolgreich bei verschiedensten Contests dabei, dort sind ebenfalls gute Produktfotografien erforderlich.

Meine Hardware wechselt dabei recht häufig, mal highend und dann mal wieder midrange, je nach Lust und Laune. Aktuell wartet mein System auf ein Sockel upgrade, ich bin mir allerdings noch nicht sicher wohin die Reise gehen soll. 
Allerdings bin ich mit meinem aktuellen Setup denke ich auch nicht schlecht aufgestellt:

- Intel Core i7-6700K
- ASUS ROG Strix Z270I Gaming
- G.Skill Trident Z RGB DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3000
- Zotac GeForce GTX 1080 Ti
- Corsair SF600 600W
- An Massenspeicher habe ich aktuell SSDs von KLEVV, Kingston und auch Samsung im Einsatz, gegen diese müsste die 960 EVO antreten

Das ganze wird gekühlt durch eine überdimensionierte Wasserkühlung.

Den Test würde ich klassisch gliedern:

1. Einleitung
2. Verpackung, Inhalt, Verarbeitungsqualität
3. Einbau, Inbetriebnahme & mögliche Schwierigkeiten
4. Benchmarking
5. Auswirkung der Temperatur, welche Vorteile bietet das verbauen eines Kühlers, evtl. einbinden in die Wasserkühlung
6. abschließendes Fazit

Ich wünsche allen Bewerbern und dem gesamten PCGH-Team schöne Weihnachtstage.


----------



## mangel76 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Hallo,

ich habe im vergangenen Jahr meinen PC komplett erneuert. Hier die Ausstattung:

AMD Ryzen X1600X auf ASUS PRIME X370-PRO
32 GB G.SKill DDR4-3200 CL14
SAPPHIRE VEGA56
2x SSD (Samsung 850EVO und MX200, je ca. 500GB)
2x 2,5' HDD a 1TB
ASUS XONAR DGX

Dazu habe ich die VEGA auf Wasserkühlung umgebaut (Alphacool NexXxos GPX) und mit einer Eisbaer 280 für CPU plus einem 120er Radiator im Fractal Design R5 PCGH-Edition (aus meinem damaligen Lesertest) kombiniert.

Das einzige, was ich eventuell noch ändern würde, wäre eine schnelle M2-SSD. Mich würde vor allem interessieren, ob man die in der Theorie deutlich höheren Lese- und Schreibraten in der Realität überhaupt noch merkt, also etwa beim Booten, bei Spiel- und Programmstarts oder bei anderen Aufgaben.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## iGameKudan (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Moin,

Vielen Dank für die Möglichkeit des Lesertests. 
Ich melde dann auch mal Interesse an. 

Praktischerweise habe ich vor einer Woche sogar auf eine Plattform aufgerüstet, welche endlich nativen M.2-Support ohne Lane-Sharing mit der GPU bietet. 

-> CPU: Intel Core i7 5820K @4.1GHz
-> RAM: 32GB DDR4-2667MHz CL15-15-15-35 1T
-> Mainboard: ASUS X99-Pro

Und das Mainboard bietet endlich einen PCIe-fähigen M.2-Slot, welcher über die CPU angebunden ist. 

 Daher würde es sich prima anbieten, die vorhandene Brot&Butter-SSD Samsung 850EVO in 500GB mit dieser Samsung 960EVO 500GB zu vergleichen, welche ja bei den M.2-SSDs durch den "noch ok"-Preis bei trotzdem sehr hohen Lese- und auch noch hohen Schreibwerten den mMn. empfehlenswertesten Einstieg in die Welt der M.2-PCIe-SSDs darstellt. 

Im Test würde ich dann halt die Leistung der 960EVO im Alltag und die Leistung in synthetischen Tests mit der der 850EVO vergleichen. Genug Erfahrung um eine M.2-SSD einzubauen habe ich natürlich gleichermaßen wie eine brauchbare Möglichkeit um gute Fotos zu machen.

Der PCGH-Redaktion, den anderen Teilnehmern und natürlich auch dem Samsung-Team wünsche ich noch ein angenehmes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr. 

Grüße,
David


----------



## LiquidHardware (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Ich wäre besonders erfreut, die M.2 SSD testen und behalten zu dürfen, da ich mir sie schon seit Längerem holen möchte, man aber als Student leider gezwungen ist, sein Geld in andere Prioritäten reinstecken zu müssen.

Meinen Test würde ich in folgende Kategorien eingliedern:

- Design, Verarbeitung
- Leistung, Spezifikation, Benchmarks
- Ladezeiten beim Rendern von Medien (Bsp.: vorgesehene 4K-Videosequenzen bei Adobe Premier Pro)
- Vergleichstabellen, Leistungsunterschiede der 960 zu gleichwertigen Modellen, sowie Vor und Nachfolger der SSD-Serie
- Lieferumfang der OVP, Bedienungsanleitungen
- abschließendes Fazit, Empfehlung

Aber kommen wir zu meinem System, auf welches das ganze Spektakel stattfinden würde:

CPU: i7 7700K (4 x 4,2Ghz) + LEPA240 'AquaChanger' AiO Wasserkühlung
GPU: EVGA GTX 1080 ACX 3.0 (8GB GDDR5X)
RAM: G.Skill 32GB DDR4 (3200MHz)
MoBo: Gigabyte 'AORUS' 270X-GamingK5
HDD's: Sandisk 120GB (UltraPlus), Verbatim 2TB USB 3.0 (extern, 2,5'')
NT: OCZ Mod-X 700W (80Plus, Bronze)


Falls ich noch was hinzufügen darf: Das Verfassen von Rezensionen, sowie die Visualisierung von Daten (anhand Vergleichs-Tabellen, Diagramme etc.) zählen zu meinen Stärken, und abgesehen davon bin ich als Hobby-Photograph in der Lage, mit meiner LumixG70 hochqualitative Bilder des Produkts zu erstellen  
Da ich sämtliche Bedingungen erfülle, wäre es mir eine große Ehre, wenn ich durch meiner Bewertung die Samsung 960-EVO mein Eigen nennen dürfte.


----------



## octogen (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Hi und Allen ein Frohes Fest! 

Natürlich möchte auch ich mich gerne als Lesetester bewerben, wäre echt toll wenn es klappt 

meine Hardware:

CPU: intel core i7 - 5820K

Motherboard.: Asus X99-E WS/USB3.1

GPU: Asus GTX1080Ti Turbo 11G 

PSU: Super Flower Leadex 80+ Platinum 850Watt (gunmetal grey) 

RAM: 16GB (4x4GB) Corsair Vengeance LPX 3000MHz 

SSD/M2.: Samsung 850Evo 500GB

Case: Phanteks Enthoo Primo M Acrylic Edition

(: und wer Interresse hat: in Sachen Kühlung , WaKü & Co, schaut doch einfach mal auf meinem Profil in das Album rein, es rentiert sich bestimmt 

Wie es der Zufall so will, 
ist mein M.2 Slot auf meinem Asus X99-E WS/USB3.1 gerade frei geworden, 
ich hatte bis gestern noch die Vorgängerversion (950Pro NVMe 256GB), die mir aber leider ein wenig zu knapp geworden ist, 
denn obwohl ich bis auf BF1 alle Spiele ausgelagert habe (500GB HDD), 
ist diese selbst ohne OverProvisioning oft randvoll gelaufen und ich musste aus Speicherknappheit des öfteren diese nervigen und obendrein qualvollen Kompromisse machen,
daher hab ich mich nun davon getrennt.
Als neue 500GB Version im M.2 Format hat ich genau dieses Preis-/Leistungs- Wunder im Auge, jedoch musste aus Kostengründen vorübergehend erstmal das 500GB SATA Modell (850Evo) genügen
und dieses schmucke Stück sollte sich dann später noch dazu gesellen (in meinem PC herrscht aus falschem  Budget-Geiz schon länger Speichermangel).
Es wäre natürlich echt Krass und ein echter Traum von mir, wenn ich mir diese als Lesetester bei euch verdienen dürfte.

In meinem Test würde ich meine 850Evo gegen die 960Evo in folgenden Disziplinen Antreten lassen:

Zuallererst käme aber natürlich erstmal eine kurze Vorstellung der "SAMSUNG 960 EVO NVMe SSD, PCIe 3.0 M.2 Typ 2280 - 500 GB" Erster Eindruck, Optik, Zubehör, Spezifikationen mit Fotos ect. 

Die Benchmarks:
- AS SSD *
- Anvil SSD 1GB *
- Anvil SSD 32GB  *
- und nicht zuletzt natürlich Samsung's hauseigener "Performance Benchmark" im aktuellen Samsung Magician **

*Vergleichswerte im Balken- oder Säulen- Diagramm
**Vergleichswerte im Screenshot

Einschätzung/Bedeutung/Erklärung der Benchmark- Ergebnisse/Werte

Weitere Erläuterungen:
- Subjektives Empfinden, Umzug des Betriebssystems (Data Migration)
- Magician Software Komfortabilität und Optimierungsmöglichkeiten (Rapid Mode, Performance Optimization, Over Provisioning ect.)
- M.2 v.s. SATA  (Vorteile Formfaktor ?) 
- NVMe v.s. AHCI (welches Protokoll ist besser?) 
- Für welche Samsung sollte sich wer entscheiden ? (Pro und Kontra)


Zum Schluss wünsche ich Allen noch schöne Weihnachtsfeiertage und einen guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr!!


----------



## ThamNu (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Hallo und vielen Dank für die Möglichkeit an so einem Produkttest teilnehmen zu können, vorausgesetzt ich werde ausgewählt.

Mein System sieht folgendermaßen aus:

AMD Ryzen 5 1600X
CoolerMaster MasterLiquid 240
Asus Prime X370-Pro
Palit GeForce GTX 1070 GameRock
Crucial Ballistix Elite 16 GB DDR4-2666 CL16-17-17
ADATA Premier SP600 250 GB
Western Digital WD1002FAEX 1 TB
BeQuiet PurePower CM 500 W
Fractal Design Meshify C

Der Aufbau ist erst wenige Wochen her und ich habe mich in diesem Zuge intensiv mit Produkttests zu den einzelnen Komponenten beschäftigt und weiß somit, wie so ein Bericht auszusehen hat. Offensichtlich ist hier auch, dass mir zur Vervollständigung des Systems eine M.2 SSD fehlt.

Genutzt wird das System dann natürlich für Gaming, allerdings werde ich für den Test auch Simulationen, Umwandlung von Dateien, sowie Geschwindigkeitstest durch das kopieren von Dateien durchführen. Hierbei kann mit der SATA SSD verglichen werden bezüglich der Geschwindigkeit.

Zum Abschluss wünsche ich allen hier besinnliche Feiertage und allen Teilnehmern viel Glück bei der Auswahl! 

Liebe Grüße 
Christian


----------



## Balthar (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Guten Abend,
zu allererst möchte ich euch allen ein hoffentlich Frohes und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest wünschen.
Da ich schon 2 unterschiedliche SSD's habe die über Sata3 angebunden sind würde mich der Test einer M2 SSD und der damit verbundene Geschwindigkeitszuwachs sehr interessieren.
Als Grafikdesigner schiebe ich oft größere Dateien hin und her da wäre eine schnelle M2 SSD wirklich Klasse.
Mein System ist vlt nicht mehr Taufrisch, es reicht aber nach wie vor (ein Upgrade steht dennoch bereits in den Startlöchern und ist geplant für Anfang 2018).

Systeminfo:
Cpu: Intel Core I5 2500K @ 4,5 Ghz
Mainboard: ASUS P8P67 Evo Rev 3
Ram: 16 GB Corsair Vengeance 12800U 1600 (4x4 GB)
Festplatten & SSD's: 120 GB Samsung 830SSD / 512 Gb Crucial SSD / WD Caviar Blue 1TB / WD Caviar Green 1 TB
Grafikkarte: EVGA GeForce GTX 760 Superclocked ACX
Sound: ASUS Xonar DGX
Netzteil: Corsair TX550M Modular
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R4 Titanium
Betriebssystem: Windows 10 64 Bit

Liebe Grüße
René


----------



## mascht69 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH Team
Für mich wäre es eine besondere Herausforderung die Samsung 960EVO zu testen
da folgende Hardware in meinem System verbaut ist:

Intel Core I7 4930K @4300mhz 1,3V Wasserkühlung
Mainboard Asus Rampage IV Extreme X79 So. 2011
32 Gigabyte G.Skill DDR3 2400mhz
Palit Jetstream  GTX 1080 mit Zotac GTX 1080 Bios, Wasserkühlung, Boost 2075mhz
Samsung 840pro 250GB
Silverstone ST85G 850 Watt Netzteil
Nox Tower
Primär ist diese Board nicht für den Betrieb einer M.2 SSD ausgelegt.
Da ich aber Windows 10 auf der SSD installieren möchte, muss ich vorab das Bios modifizieren
damit die M.2 bootfähig ist.
Des Weiteren ist der Betrieb nur mit einer Steckkarte für PCIe möglich,
die ich aber schon besitze (kryoM.2 PCIe 3.0 x4) ,da ich dieses Projekt auf jeden Fall angehe.
Würde mich über eine positive Antwort freuen
Grüße Martin


----------



## pentium4 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Hallo!

Testrelevante Systemkomponenten:

Intel i7-6700k
Asus Z170-Pro Gaming
Corsair DDR4-3000 2x8GB
Samsung 850 Evo 250GB 2,5''
WD Blue 7200rpm 1TB

Testideen:

Aktuelles System (bereits 2 Jahre alte Windowsinstallation) von SATA-SSD auf NVME-SSD klonen => Bootzeiten messen, ...
Yocto Embedded Linux Buildsystem (Kernel / Package- Kompilierung, ...), durch schnellen Speicher beschleunigen, aktuell ist eine HDD im Einsatz (Sourcecode inkl. arbeits/temporärer Dateien benötigt aktuell ca. 50GB).
Logiksynthese Workflow für FPGAs durch schnellen Speicher beschleunigen.


----------



## Sergenrazor (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Ich habe schon mehrere SSDs in meinen System verbaut, also ich könnte die 960 EVO mit den anderen SSDs durch einen Alttags-Benchmark führen und anschließend ein Diagramm erstellen.

Cruical M4 128GB MLC (2011)
Samsung 850 EVO 120GB  (TLC) (2015)
Crucial MX300 525GB (TLC) (2017)

Der Fokus wird bei mir bei der Leistung im Alttag liegen.


----------



## Crush4r (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Hi und Frohe Weihnachten zusammen 

So dann Bewerbe ich mich auch mal zu einem Lesertest, War mir bei den letzten malen nicht zu 100% sicher xD

Zu mir: Ich heiße Steven, bin 27 und bin seit gut 13 Jahren nur am Computer basteln.

Meine Hardware:
CPU: AMD Ryzen 1700
Mainboard: Gigabyte Aorus X370 Gaming 5 ( Freier M.2 Slot )
RAM: 2x8GB G-Skill Ripjaws V 3200CL14
Grafikkarte: Palit GTX 1080 Super Jetstream
Netzteil: Corsair RM750i
Systemplatte: Crucial M4 128GB
Gamingplatte: Crucial MX300 1050GB
Datengräber: 3x2TB HDD

Ich schreibe gerne ausführliche Rezensionen bei Amazon und Co.

Meine Rechtsschreibung kann wenn ich  es will oder muss ebenfalls makellos sein  

Ich habe die mittel, die Möglichkeiten und das Know-How um die SSD auf Herz und Nieren zu testen. 
Ich habe selber schon in diversen anderen Computern M.2 SSD's verbaut ( Sata und NVME ) und kenne mich mit den Technischen Eigenschaften ausreichend aus um sie tiefergehend zu beleuchten.

Fotos für den test würde ich mit einem Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge machen, da meine Canon EOS schon seit einer weile den Dienst Quittiert. Das Edge sollte aber Bilder in ausreichender Qualität liefern.

Testen würde ich Größtenteils mit synthetischen Benchmarks zwecks der vergleichbarkeit, aber auch mit kleineren als auch größeren Daten! 

Die Ergebnisse würden dann in Balkendiagrammen angezeigt werden.

So, das war es  erst einmal von meiner Seite.

Schöne Rest-Feiertage euch noch


----------



## Sir Demencia (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Hallo pcgh- Team

Hier mal meine Bewerbung.

Ich habe großes Interesse daran die Samasung 960 Evo 500 GB zu testen. Warum solltet ihr mich als Tester auswählen?

Ich baue seit 1997 meine Systeme immer selber zusammen. Bei meinen Aufrüstungen habe ich immer versucht eine gute Balance zwischen Leistung ung finanziellem Aufwand zu finden. Wobei die Leistung eher etwas im Vordergrund stand. Und mein Rechenknecht muss aufgrund verschiedener Anforderungen immer wieder einen Spagat hinlegen.
So zocke ich (auch mit über 50 Jahren) immer noch leidenschaftlich gerne. Dazu muss das System eben in allen Bereichen so performant wie nur möglich sein. Die Temperaturen und somit die Lautstärke spielen nur eine untergeordnete Rolle.
Aber ich mache auch viel Bildbearbeitung mit Adobe Lightroom und Photoshop. Die Bilder werden hier hauptsächlich mit einer Canon EOS 40D gemacht (sowohl in Raw als auch in jpg). Bei der Bildbearbeitung möchte ich ein System haben, dass so ruhig wie nur möglich ist. 
Neben den üblichen Anwendungen, wie Surfen und Musik hören, arbeite ich oft auch zu hause mit Office an meinem PC. Und auch hier gilt wieder ein möglichst leises System zu haben. 

*Mein aktuelles System:*


AMD Ryzen 5 1600X (@3,8GHz) 
Gigabyte GA- X370X Gaming K7 (BIOS- Vers. f10) 
2x 8 GB RAM, G.Skil Ripjaws DDR4 - 3200 (@ 2933 MHz) 
EVGA GForce GTX 980 SC  ACX2.0 
Samsung 830 (250 GB) 
Samsung 850Evo (500GB) 
Seagate Barracuda (1TB) - als Datengrab 
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Urban T81 
Custom- Wasserkühlung von Alphacool (mit 360er- Radi), aktuell CPU- only 
Windows 10 Pro 

Was würde ich wie testen?


*Unboxing 
* 
*Verarbeitung
* 
*Einbau
* 
*Leistung* 
Bei der Leistung würde ich Windows zunächst einmal frisch auf der Samsung 830 frisch installieren und ein weiteres Mal der Samsung 960 EVO. 
Dann würde ich bei den SSDs folgendes testen:​

Boot- Zeiten 
Kopieren von größeren Dateien ( gepackte Linux- Distribution, größere Video- Datei und einen großen Ordner mit vielen unterschiedlichen Unterverzeichnissen und unterschiedlich großen Dateien)
Diese beiden Tests würde ich mit einer Stopuhr machen. Auch wenn es hier zu Messungenauigkeiten kommt, würde man hier den im Alltag wirklich spürbaren Mehrwert der 960 Evo gegenüber der älteren SSD sehen.​Als Ziel- , bzw. Quelllaufwerk würde hier die Samsung 850Evo zum Einsatz kommen.​

SSD- Benchmarks, wie AS SSD- Benchmark, PCMark 10
Hierbei erhält man objektive und nachvollziehbare Ergebnisse. Auch wenn diese im Alltag nicht immer wirklich spürbar sind.​

Temperaturen
Wie verhalten sich die Temperaturen der  Samsung 960Evo? Sind diese insoweit "auffällig", dass sie einer  genaueren Betrachtung bedürfen? Dafür würde ich mittels zweier  Temperatursensoren, die über das Mainboard ausgelesen werden, die  Temperaturen messen. 


​Den Test würde ich natürlich an den passenden Stellen mit selbstertellten Produktfotos, Fotos vom Ein-/ Aufbau und Screenshots illustrieren. 
Am Ende des Tests stünde natürlich ein Fazit. In diesem würde ich dann die wohl wichtigste Frage beantworten. Lohnt sich der (finanzielle) Aufwand von einer "herkömmlichen" SSD, wie der alten Samsung 830, oder der etwas aktuelleren 850 Evo auf die Samsung 960Evo umzusteigen? Welchen, im Alltag spürbaren Mehrwert hätte diese Aufrüstung?


----------



## intel64gamer (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

ich bin ein Informatikstudent, der zusätzlich gerne in der Freizeit Videos schneidet. Daher kann ich die SSD nicht nur in synthetischen Benchmarks, sondern auch zahlreichen anderen realistischen Szenarien testen. Hierzu zählt z.B. Software zu kompilieren, Repositories generieren, Virtuelle Maschinen, Videobearbeitung, Bildbearbeitung (mit großen Bildern) und natürlich eine große Anzahl an aktuellen Spielen. Besonders interessieren würde mich, ob der Leistungsunterschied einer NVME spürbar ist und sich lohnt. Ein M.2-Slot und Kamera inkl. Beleuchtung sind vorhanden.

*Mein System:*

Intel Core i7 6700K
ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming
16 GB Kingston 2666 Mhz DDR4
Palit GTX 1070
Windows 10
500 GB Samsung 850 Evo

Neben der Samsung 850 besitze ich noch weitere ältere SSDs, Festplatten und eine PCIe-SSD in meinem MacBook. Die können bzw. müssen natürlich alle zum Vergleich herhalten.


----------



## G4njaWizard (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Liebe PCGH Redaktion,

so eine Chance bietet sich selten und deswegen möchte ich mein Glück versuchen und bringe für diesen Test sogar die passenden Präferenzen. 
Ich bin der Michael, ich habe eine Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker für Systemintegration absolviert und habe bereits für einen Testbericht bei einem anderen Anbieter mitgewirkt. Erst vor kurzem habe ich mir einen Rechner gebaut der hervorragend als Testumgebung dient. 

*Mein System*:



ASUS ROG Crosshair VI
AMD Ryzen 7 1700x (Corsair h115i Wasserkühlung)
16 GB (2x8) 3200Mhz G.Skill Trident Z RGB
MSI 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G
M.2 Samsung 960 Evo Pro 512GB
Seagate FireCuda SSHD 2TB
Corsair 700W Netzteil
NZXT H440 Tower Razer Edition

*Was würde ich testen?

*

Verpackung
Inhalt
Montage
Temperatur ( Ein wichtiges Thema bei M.2 Riegeln ) Manche Boards haben bereits passive Kühlung mit eingebaut und ohne Kühlung könnten da unter Umstände Probleme auftreten, weil die unter Last wohl sehr warm werden. Darauf würde ich näher eingehen. Da ich bereits die 960 Pro variante mit einer Passiv-Kühlung im Besitz habe, lassen sich hier wunderbare vergleiche anstellen.
Benchmarks im Vergleich (M.2 960 / 960 Pro, FireCuda SSHD) Lesen & Schreiben von einer Festplatte über USB 3.0 oder von einem NAS Laufwerk.
Wie schnell sind die Festplatten und wie warm werden diese beim Spielen mit und ohne Passiv-Kühlung?
Meine 960 Pro ist im Dual-Boot konfiguriert mit 1x Win 10 Pro & Kali Linux. Diese würde ich klonen und die Bootzeiten miteinander vergleichen.
Welche Spiele würde ich testen? (Star Citizen & The Witcher 3)


----------



## eXilitY (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Hallo PC Games Hardware Community!

Name: Patrick
Alter: 33
Wohnsitz: Wolfsburg
Beruf: Gelernter Kaufmann im Einzelhandel (Ausbildung in einem Computerfachgeschäft absolviert)

Privat beschäftige ich mich sehr viel mit PCs, was nicht wirklich verwunderlich ist durch meinen Beruf. Meine Aufgaben sind dort ganz unterschiedlich von Beratung der Kunden bei Hardwarekauf, bis hin zum maßgeschneiderten Systemaufbau. Auch gehört der Bereich der Werkstatt dazu.

Auch freue ich mich immer wenn Freunde mit Ihren PC-Problemen zuerst mich Fragen, anstatt ihren PC direkt zu einer PC-Werkstatt bringen. Ob Hardware oder Software spielt für mich dabei keine Rolle. Auch stelle ich Freunden gerne neue Systeme zusammen, und sollten Sie sich entscheiden das System so zu übernehmen, baue ich dieses System dann auch komplett zusammen.

Aktuell strebe ich eine Umschulung zum Fachinformatiker - Fachrichtung Systemintegration für 2018 an. Da ich gerne mein schon ewiges Hobby auch beruflich vertiefen und auf ein neues Level bringen möchte.

In meiner Freizeit teste ich gerne Hardware und habe auch schon diverse Tests geschrieben.

Warum möchte ich unbedingt am Samsung 960 EVO M.2 SSD Lesertest teilnehmen?
- Feststellen wo der Leistungsunterschied zu meiner Plextor M.2 M8SeGN 512GB liegt
- Eine aktuelle Samsung M.2 SSD auf Herz und Nieren zu testen
- Da ich denke das ich das nötige Know-how für solch einen Test mitbringe
- Wie schnell lässt sich WIN10 installieren und booten

Mein Testsystem I [Gaming]

CPU: Intel Core i7-8700K
FAN: Custom Loop
MOB: MSI Z370 Gaming M5
RAM: G.Skill RipJaws V 32GB DDR4-3000
GPU: KFA2 GTX 1080Ti EXOC
SSD: Samsung 960 EVO 250GB @System
SSD: Samsung 850 EVO 1TB @Gamez
HDD: WD Black 6TB @Filez
PSU: bequiet! Dark Power Pro 11 750W
Audio: Creative Sound Blaster AE-5

Mein Testsystem II Benchsystem

CPU: Intel Core i7-6700K
FAN: Noctua NH-D15
MOB: MSI Z170A Gaming Pro Carbon
RAM: Crucial Ballistix Tactical 16GB DDR4-3000
GPU: KFA2 GTX 1070Ti EX
SSD: Plextor M8SeGN 512GB @System
PSU: bequiet! Power Zone 650W

Meine Testprioritäten als Übersicht:

- Unboxing (SSD, Zubehör)
- Präsentation der M.2 SSD (Video)
- Einbau der M.2 (Part of the Video)
- Hauseigene Software testen
- Leistungsvergleich zu meinen M.2 SSD's
- Temperaturen (Normal, M.2 Shield, Alphacool HDX-2)
- Temperatur Auswirkungen (Ab wann ist ein spürbarer Leistungsverlust spürbar)
- Benchmarks (Anvil Benchmark, AS SSD, ATTO, Crystal Disk Mark, HD Tune, iometer)
- Fazit

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück!


----------



## Strahlenator (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Weihnachten ist schon vorbei und das neue Jahr kommt immer näher. Guten Rutsch PCGH-Team und Community!

Alle Jahre wieder kommt der Frühling und mit dem Frühling der Frühjahrsputz... Ich zu meinem Teil verwende diese Zeit um meinen PC von all den Altlasten zu befreien die das System doch gefühlt träge machen. Sprich kleine Programme, die man kurzzeitig auf dem PC hatte um mal ein Video zu schneiden oder zu konvertieren. Den Spielen oder der Software etc. Ihr kennt das alle ja .
Andere Deinstallieren und Löschen diese einfach nur, aber neu aufsetzen ist für mich der Bessere und irgendwie auch angenehmere Weg.
Daher würde diese SSD den Frühjahrsputz nochmal einfacher gestalten.

Jetzt erstmal zu meinem aktuellem System - Asus GL752VW Laptop:
- i7 6700HQ
-16 GB RAM
- GeForce GTX 960M
- 256 GB M.2 SSD    = Micron_M600
-       2 TB Festplatte = ST2000LM003

Von meinem System kurz etwas zu meiner Person.
- 2 Hände mit á 5 Fingern
- 2 Beine
- 1 Kopf
davon abgesehen bin ich derzeit ein Maschinenbaustudent, ein viertel Jahrhundert alt. Bin wie die meisten wohl hier im Forum, auch ein Technik-Fan und ebenso die Anlaufstelle für die Familie bei diesen belangen. Also nichts besonderes.

Wenn ich die Möglichkeit bekommen würde, diese SSD zu testen, würde ich natürlich auf einige Gesichtspunkte eingehen.
- Verpackung/Unboxing
- Temperatur
- Leistung
- ... etc.
Wenn gewünscht gebe ich die Punkte gerne näher an, glaube aber kaum das ich irgendwas außergewöhnliches oder komplett anderes Testen würde wie meine Mitstreiter.

Zum Thema Mitstreiter: Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Kaby-Lame (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Hallo liebes Forum, hallo liebe PCGH.
Ich bewerbe mich auch mit Freuden für den Lesertest. 
Mein Testsystem wäre folgendermaßen zusammen gesetzt: 
CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 1600 @Stock
Mainboard: MSI B350 Tomahawk Arctic
RAM: 16Gb Crucial Ballistix Sport 2400 MHz 
Grafikkarte: Asus Radeon Rx480

Einige Ideen für Tests hätte ich auch schon: 
-Benchmark-Vergleiche mit verschiedenen Laufwerken (275GB Crucial Mx300, 500GB WD Blue, 1TB Seagate Barracuda, evtl. 6TB HGST Deskstar (je nachdem wie schnell die Retoure ist))
-Messen der Unterschiede zwischen einer neu aufgesetztem Windows-Installation und einer alten, mittlerweile doch belasteten Installation (Bootzeit und Benchmarks)
-Bootzeit-Vergleich zwischen der Samsung SSD und dem Crucial-Laufwerk

Über eine Auswahl würde ich mich freuen, euch allen ein gutes neues Jahr und viel Glück


----------



## D@rk (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,

ich heiße Kay Philipp Boland, bin 27 Jahre alt und arbeite als 3D Messtechniker.
Zu meinen Hobbys gehört seit Jahren das Bauen und Modifizieren von Computern sowie Hardware und dessen Übertakten.
In meiner Freizeit betreibe ich einen kleinen Youtube Channel und Streame.

Die Samsung 960 EVO würde ich sehr gerne Testen und mit andren Festplatten/SSD´s vergleichen.
Besonders gespannt bin ich auf die Temperaturen und der davon abhängigen Leistung.

Getestet werden würde die 960 im folgenden System:

AMD Threadripper 1950X @4Ghz
Asus Zenith Extreme
32GB DDR4 3200 CL14 Trident Z RGB
EVGA GTX 1080Ti SC2 ICX
(rest siehe Signatur)

Folgene Tests würde ich durchführen:

1. Unboxing mit Detail Aufnahmen
2. Technische Daten und angegebene Hersteller Leistung
3. Allgemeiner Performance Test (Benchmarks)
4. Performance Vergleich zu anderen HDD´s und SSD´s (Samsung 850, Samsung 830, Micorn 1100, Seagate Firecuda, Seagate Barracuda)
5. Temperaturen (mit Heatshild und offener Aufbau)
6. Gaming, Programm und Boot Performance
(7. Review Video falls es erlaubt ist)

Ich würde mich freuen die Samsung testen zu dürfen.
Wünsche alle andern viel Glück und schöne Feiertage
und einen guten Rutsch ^^​


----------



## ACDSee (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Moin Leute,

ich möchte euch einen kostenlosen Testbericht - natürlich gegen Hardwarestellung - anbieten.
Da Meinereiner schon seit mehreren Jahren geduldetes Mitglied hier in eurem schönen Forum ist, kann ich auch mal etwas für euch tun und für euch einen fantastischen Testbericht abliefern!

Egal ob unsinnige Neogolismen, unpassende Analogieen oder Witze, die genauso flach sind wie eine Evo 960, mein Schreibstil ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben.
An Vergleichs-Datenträgern mangelt es mir nicht. Hier kann ich aus dem Vollen schöpfen und sowohl eine Samsung 840 Pro mit 256 GB, eine Samsung 850 Evo mit 1 TB und auch HDDs (WD Red 1 TB + 4TB) mittesten.
Ich merke schon, das wird aufwandsintensiv. 

Ich bin diplomierter Allround-Amateur, kann also nichts richtig, den Hardwareein- und Ausbau trauen mir trotzem sowohl Kollegen als auch Familie zu.
Ich verdiene damit also tatsächlich Geld - Für euch mache ich aber eine Ausnahme.

Mein privates Testsystem:
Gigabyte GA-AB350-Gaming 3
AMD Ryzen 7 1700, 8x 3.00GHz
Kingston HyperX Predator DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-2800, CL14-15-15
  Sapphire Radeon R9 Nano
Corsair Professional Series Platinum AX760

Für Fotos stehen mit eine digitale Spiegelreflex (Canon EOS 550D), eine kleine Kamera für Schnellschüsse (Canon PowerShot 240) und mein Handy.. ach nee, dass macht keinen Sinn. Die Kamera von S5 ist einfach nicht für gute Fotos zu gebrauchen. Also meldet euch, falls Ihr Interesse habt, eure Klickzahlen mit einem anständigen Test nach oben zu treiben.


----------



## MKS-Racing (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Sehr geehrtes PCGH Redaktion,

Mein Name ist David Mertes und ich möchte mich für den Test der Festplatte bewerben. 

Ich bin Maschinenbau Ingenieur und im experimentellen Bereich tätig.

Daher besitze ich eine gewisse Routine beim Prüfen, Auswerten und Verfassen von Tests und Berichten. 

Ich bin ausserdem seit Jahren intressiert an PC´s und habe diverse Systeme gebaut und übertaktet. Dabei gehört Benchen natürlich zum Alltag. 

Wenn ich die Festplatte zum Test bekommen würde, würde ich sie mit einen Mix verschiedener Spiele und Programme testen und entsprechende Vergleiche mit diversen HDD und SSD Festplatten  machen, die ich bereits besitze oder zur Verfügung gestellt bekomme.  

Mein Test-PC ist besteht aus :

MSI Z170-A PC-Mate
I7 6700 (4,5 ghz)
16 gb DDR 4  3000mhz cl16 
GTX 980ti
Bequiet Darkpower Pro 750 Watt.
Die Hardware ist Wassergekühlt.

Aktuell besitze ich 2 HDD festplatten ( 1 tb und 3 tb) und eine SSD mit 120 gb mit Sata anbindung, dazu kämme noch eine günstige M.2 SSD die ich aus meinem Office Rechner nehmen würde zum vergleich. 

Ich würde mich freuen von ihnen zu hören.

Mit freundlichen grüßen und einen guten rutsch ins neue Jahr.

David Mertes


----------



## Mattoo (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Hallo,
vielen Dank für eine weitere tolle Aktion 

 Mein System:
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Meshify C ( inkl. 2 vorinstallierten Lüftern und 2 NoName-Lüftern)
Mainboard: MSI B350 Tomahawk
CPU: Ryzen 5 1600x
CPU-Kühler: Arctic Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2
RAM: G.Skill Ripjaws V 2x8 GB
Grafikkarte: KFA² Geforce GTX 1070 EXOC
Netzteil: Seasonic 550 W
Speichermedien: OCZ Vertex 118 GB (SSD) + Kingston 60 GB (SSD) + NoName HDD 232 GB
Bildschirm: AOC (keine Ahnung welches Modell - uralt -) mit 1680x1050 Auflösung
Tastatur: Logitech Wave K350
Maus: NoName, aber gut 

Die Samsung SSD würde also gegen eine etwas ältere SSD antreten.
Hier sind sicherlich Vergleiche interessant, was Spielladezeiten, Entpacken von Dateien und das transferieren von Dateien angeht. 
Sind die alten SSD noch Zeitgemäß oder ist ein neues M.2 Modell sinnvoll?
SATA oder NVME?
Diese Fragen wären meine Leitfragen bei diesem Test und interessieren mich wirklich brennend!
Das ganze würde sowohl theoretisch (mit diversen Benchmaks) als auch praktisch untermalt werden.

Eine gute Schreibe ist vorhanden und auch Fotos werde ich ansehnlich anfertigen können 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## midgard00 (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Sehr geehrtes PCGH-Team,

ich möchte hier auch mein Interesse an dem Lesertest bekunden.
PC Hardware ist jetzt seit einigen Jahren mein Hobby und ich hätte daher sehr gerne die Gelegenheit, eine 960 EVO zu testen.

Die SSD würde bei mir zunächst ihren Weg auf ein ASRock X370 Professional Gaming finden. Dort würde sowohl in einem mit PCIe 3.0 x4 als auch in einem mit PCIe 2.0 x4 angebundenen M.2 Slot getestet. 
Getestet würden:

verschiedene synthetische Benchmarks (AS SSD, Atto Disk...) 
ladezeiten von Spielen 
Windows Bootzeiten (neu aufgesetzt und älter) 
konvertieren/packen/entpacken von Dateien 
Kopervorgänge (große und kleine Dateien 

Zum Vergleich stehen eine Samsung SM951 128GB und eine Samsung 850 EVO 256GB zur Verfügung.
Da im Testsystem eine Wasserkühlung verbaut ist, gibt es an den M.2 Slots relativ wenig Airflow. Es bietet sich daher an zu testen, ob und wann die SSD Temperaturprobleme bekommt.
Wie lange müssen Schreibvorgänge von einer M.2/SATA-SSD/HDD auf die 960 EVO dauern, um zu Problemen zu führen?

Danach würde ich die SSD in ein HP Spectre x360 einbauen, um zu testen, wie sie sich in Sachen Strombedarf im Vergleich zur dort verbauten SSD verhält.

Der gesamte Test wird natürlich mit Fotos und Diagrammen angereichert.
Eine Idee wie ein Test von mir aussehen würde gibt es hier.
Die Testsysteme:
R7 1700X
ASRock X370 Professional Gaming
16GB DDR4
MSI GTX1080ti
Dark Power Pro 11

HP Spectre x360


MfG


----------



## Ion (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Bin auch gerne mit an Bo(a)rd 

Diesen seltsamen M.2-Steckplatz habe ich nun schon öfters auf diversen Mainboards beobachten können, doch bisher blieb mir die Möglichkeit verwehrt diesen auch sinnvoll zu nutzen.
Ich finde die, im Vergleich zu "normalen" SSDs mit SATA-Anschluss, extrem hohen Übertragungsraten äußerst interessant und würde die Evo 960 besonders im Gaming-Alltag testen. Als Vergleichsobjekte stehen mir eine Samsung SSD 830 sowie 850 Evo zur Verfügung (und noch eine HDD mit 5400rpm, die als Datengrab dient), welche sich auch in theoretischen Benchmarks mit der 960 messen müssen.

Ansonsten wird die "kleine" auf Optik, Haptik und Usability geprüft. Im Test würde ich klären, ob ein Upgrade von einer konventionellen SATA-SSD (HDD) sinnvoll ist und ob sich der Aufpreis dafür lohnt.


Folgendes Setup käme zum Einsatz:

i5-5775c
Asus Ranger VII
16GB DDR3
MSI GTX 980Ti
CM550 NT
Samsung SSD 830, 850 Evo sowie 2TB WD Red


Ion


----------



## YankeeF (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Hi PCGH Team,
würde gern die Samsung 960 Evo testen. 

Habe jetzt insgesamt 18 Jahre Erfahrung im Bereich der PCs. In der zeit habe ich eine Vielzahl an Rechnern zusammengebaut und auch damit experimentiert. 

In der Vergangenheit sind auch einige Reviews entstanden, wie zum Beispiel hier.

Würde die 960 Evo auf einem Asus Maximus VIII Ranger testen und gegen eine 850 Evo (1TB) antreten lassen. Würde die SSD mit verschiedenen Programmen als auch Lastszenarien testen und natürlich wie lange sie ihre Leistung aufrecht erhalten kann .

Frohes neues jahr
YankeeF


----------



## EnemyZer0 (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

hiermit möchte ich mich als PC Games Hardware Lesertester für das Samsung SSD 960 EVO 500 GB bei Ihnen bewerben.

Testsystem

Prozessor: Ryzen 1600X

RAM: 16GB 3200 

Festplatte: Samsung SSD 850 Pro 256GB

Betriebssystem: Window10

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Vinca03 (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Sehr geehrtes PC Games Hardware-Team!

Hiermit möchte ich mich für den Test einer Samsung 960 Evo SSD bei Ihnen bewerben. Als langjähriger Selbstbauer von PC-Systemen sowohl für mich als auch für Freunde und Familienmitglieder bringe ich das nötige Know-How natürlich mit. Die SSD wird in einem aktuellen System mit einem AMD Ryzen Prozessor getestet, und muss dort sowohl gegen eine normale 3,5" SATA Festplatte als auch gegen eine SATA SSD antreten. Selbstverständlich werden solche Dinge wie Ladezeiten oder Lese- und Schreibperformance getestet, aber beispielsweise auch ob sich das Upgrade von einer herkömmlichen Festplatte beziehungsweise einer SATA SSD auf diese vergleichsweise teure M.2 SSD überhaupt lohnt!

Mein Testsystem besteht im Wesentlichen aus folgenden Teilen:
- AMD Ryzen 5 1600X
- Asus Crosshair VI Hero
- 2x 8GB Crucial Ballistix LT (DDR4-2400)
- Samsung 850 Evo (500 GB)
- Seagate Barracuda (2TB, 7200 U/min, 64 MB Cache)

Die Bilder werden von einer Sony Alpha 6000 mit einem Tamron VC Objektiv aufgenommen.

Ich hoffe auf eine positive Antwort von Ihnen!

Simon a.k.a. Vinca03


PS.: Ein frohes neues Jahr 2018 an alle, sowie allen anderen Bewerbern viel Glück bei ihrer Bewerbung!


----------



## willan (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Hallo pcgameshardware-Team,
ich würde sehr gerne den Test der Samsung 960 Evo mit meinem neu zusammengestellten PC
durchführen.

Zu meinem System:
- MSI B350 Gaming Plus
- AMD Ryzen 5 1600
- 16GB Crucial Ballistix Sport LT DDR4-2400
- MSI GeForce GTX 1060 Aero ITX 6G OC
- Crucial BX300 240 GB SSD
- Toshiba DT01ACA 1TB HDD u. Toshiba DT01ACA 3TB HDD
- Corsair CX Series CX450 450W

Ich begeistere mich seit der Kindheit für Computer und stellte/baute  bislang
alle meine PCs selbst nicht nur für mich sondern auch für Freunde und Bekannte
zusammen. Ausserdem bin ich oft Anlaufstelle für Probleme rund um Computer,
sowohl was Hardware als auch Software betrifft. Ich schnuppere auch immer wieder
gerne in diverse Programmiersprachen hinein, bin aber auch begeisterter Spieler.

Ich würde die SSD im Hinblick auf alle interessanten Aspekte für Anwender 
und Spieler testen und sie mit meinen vorhandenen Speichermedien verleichen.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn sie mir die Gelegenheit dazu geben würden.

mfg Christian


----------



## Pu244 (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Hi, wertes PCGH Team,
ich würde mich auch um den Test bewerben. Mein Fokus läge auf meinem Z77 Board und wie man eventuell doch mit Beta UEFI Booten kann. Sonst gibt es noch Unboxing, die üblichen Tests u.a.. Dass ich des Schreibens fähig bin und auch von Hardware Ahnung habe, konnte ich hier im Forum hoffentlich unter Beweis stellen 

Meine Hardware:

- i7 3770
- MSI Z77A-G65 (SLI/CF Fähig, um die SSD per Adapter aufnehmen zu können)
- 32GB Kingston DDR3 -1333CL9 RAM
- EVGA GTX 980Ti


----------



## DJPX (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Ich würde gerne falls ich als Tester ausgewählt werde verschiedene Test durchführen:
    1. Einen SSD Benchmarktest im Vergleich zu normalen SSDs(SATA 3 Anschluss vs M.2) mit anschließender Leistungsauswertung (SSDs zum vergleichen: Samsung 840 500 GB und Samsung 840 Evo 512 GB
    2. Wie viel bringt die erhöte Datenübertragunng wenn man z.B. mit (mehreren) Virtuellen Maschienen Arbeitet (Wichtig für Server mit vielen Virtuellen Maschinen)
    3. Test mit 2 verschiedenen Mainboards: ASUS PRIME B350M-A und ASUS PRIME X370-A (Soll die Frage beantworten ob ein besserer Chipsatz einen Vorteil bietet)
    4. Test mit 2 (oder mehr) Verschiedenen Prozessoren: Ryzen 1700 und einem AMD AM4 A8-9600 oder einem Athlon X4 950 (Einer der 2 Low-End CPUs soll ein älteres oder schwächeres System darstellen um zusehen ob dort auch ein Leistungsplus zu verzeichnen ist). Falls ich auch noch an andere CPUs wie den 1600x komme, werde ich diese natürlich auch testen)

Mein System:
CPU : Ryzen 1700
GPU : GTX 760
Festplatten: Samsung Evo 840 512 GB, Samsung 840 512 GB, Hitachi 2 TB HDD und 750 Samsung HDD
Mainboard: ASUS PRIME B350M-A und ASUS PRIME X370-A
RAM: 16 GB G.Skill RipJaws V @3200MHz (Dualrank) und  Corsair CMK16GX4M4B3200C16W (Singlerank)


----------



## coreYalex (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Hat die Auslosung schon statt gefunden?


----------



## Ion (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*



coreYalex schrieb:


> Hat die Auslosung schon statt gefunden?



Es wird nicht durch Losverfahren entschieden


----------



## Braineater (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Bei der Masse an Bewerbungen wird die Auswahl sicherlich auch ein paar Tage dauern.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Die Bewerbungsphase lief bis zum 2. Januar, am 3. Januar hatte ich alle ausgewählten Lesertester angeschrieben. Ein Lesertester ist wegen Zeitmangel allerdings abgesprungen (Ersatz ist bereits bestätigt) und ein anderer hat sich seitdem leider nicht ins Forum eingeloggt und weiß daher wohl noch nichts von seinem Glück. Bei Gewinnspielen haben wir eine Frist von 14 Tagen zur Bestätigung, bei Lesertests handhabe ich das normalerweise ähnlich. Das heißt also, dass es ggf. eine Nachnominierung für den Absenten gibt und es noch ein paar Tage dauern kann, bis ich hier die Namen aller Lesertester veröffentliche.


----------



## joylancer (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

****Hab gar keine Nachricht im Posteingang****
Dann warte ich mal die Testergebnisse ab, möchte meinen PC aufrüsten und mit einer 2. M2 in einem PCIe Adapter betreiben.
Die "alte" HDD bremst mir mein System zu sehr aus.
Hoffe, einer testet auch mit einem Adapter


----------



## glasnutella (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

ich habe auch nichts im Fach


----------



## Beinemann (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*



glasnutella schrieb:


> ich habe auch nichts im Fach



Das dürfte daran liegen, dass du nicht ausgewählt wurdest. 
Nächste Testaktion kommt bestimmt.


----------



## bastian123f (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*



Beinemann schrieb:


> Das dürfte daran liegen, dass du nicht ausgewählt wurdest.
> Nächste Testaktion kommt bestimmt.


Hoffentlich.

Allen Gewinnern schon mal viel Spaß dabei. Und bitte macht eren Test ausführlich. Möchte wahrscheinlich auch bald aufrüsten. Und praxisrelevante Benches wären sehr schön.


----------



## Octobit (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*



bastian123f schrieb:


> Hoffentlich.
> 
> Allen Gewinnern schon mal viel Spaß dabei. Und bitte macht eren Test ausführlich. Möchte wahrscheinlich auch bald aufrüsten. Und praxisrelevante Benches wären sehr schön.


Dann oute ich mich hier schonmal als glücklicher Tester 
Wenn du noch spezielle Ideen oder Wünsche hast, schreib die doch ruhig hier (oder sonst auch mir per PN), dann schaue ich mal, was sich da machen lässt.

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A5010 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Demencia (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Als pn fänd ich nicht so gut. Wünsche besser hoer eintragen. Dann können sich ja vllt. alle Tester davon was anmehmen.

Gesendet von meinem LG-H815 mit Tapatalk


----------



## bastian123f (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*



Octobit schrieb:


> Deshalb möchte ich in meinem Test gerne auf folgendes eingehen:
> 
> Design und Verarbeitung
> Leistung in synthetischen Benchmarks und Realszenarien
> ...







Octobit schrieb:


> Dann oute ich mich hier schonmal als glücklicher Tester
> Wenn du noch spezielle Ideen oder Wünsche hast, schreib die doch ruhig hier (oder sonst auch mir per PN), dann schaue ich mal, was sich da machen lässt.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A5010 mit Tapatalk



Ich war so frei und habe mir deine Bewerbung angesehen. Mit deinen vorgeschlagenen Tests wäre ich sehr zufrieden.

Ich hätte hier aber noch trotzdem eine HDD mit einbezogen. Da ich oftmals Videos bearbeite, ist das für mich auch wichtig. Ich benutze meine SSD dann als "Arbeitsspeicher".
Also die rohen Videos auf die SSD ziehen. Dann im Programm bearbeiten. Dabei werden die Vorschaubilder schneller geladen.
Und beim Rendern dann auf die SSD speichern. So geht das bei mir deutlich schneller, als wenn ich das auf der HDD erledige.


----------



## Octobit (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*



bastian123f schrieb:


> [/LIST]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Da hab ich dann tatsächlich ein kleines Problemchen. Die letzte HDD ist bei mir vor 3 Jahren oder so rausgeflogen - hat einfach zu viel gelärmt und den Speicher brauchte ich nicht zwingend. 
Lediglich eine externe HDD ist vorhanden, wobei ich da jetzt keinen sinnvollen Vergleich sehe zwischen internen und externen Laufwerken.
Vielleicht hat ein anderer Tester ja noch eine und kann das testen.

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A5010 mit Tapatalk


----------



## bastian123f (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*



Octobit schrieb:


> Da hab ich dann tatsächlich ein kleines Problemchen. Die letzte HDD ist bei mir vor 3 Jahren oder so rausgeflogen - hat einfach zu viel gelärmt und den Speicher brauchte ich nicht zwingend.
> Lediglich eine externe HDD ist vorhanden, wobei ich da jetzt keinen sinnvollen Vergleich sehe zwischen internen und externen Laufwerken.
> Vielleicht hat ein anderer Tester ja noch eine und kann das testen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A5010 mit Tapatalk


Ok. Dann wird das schwierig. Aber kein Problem. 
Ich weiß ja, dass die SSD schneller ist. Und die M2 dann noch mehr.


----------



## Sir Demencia (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Naja, das die SSD deutlich schneller ist als die HDD ist ja keine neue Weisheit mehr. Jetzt stellt sich nur die Frage, ob die M2- SSD nochmals einen wirklich spürbaren Schub bringt. Insofern gesehen, wenn der Schritt von der HDD zur SSD als 100% Geschwindigkeitszuwachs angenommen wird. Um wieviel Prozent ist der Umstieg dann von einer SATA- SSD auf eine M2- SSD?


----------



## Narbennarr (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

HDD juckt doch echt keinen mehr. Was ne SSD zu HDD bringt, ist seit Jahren bekannt und stagniert. Spannend ist jetzt halt der Unterschied zu m2 
Von daher lass den HDD Mist


----------



## Sir Demencia (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Ich finde den Vergleich zur HDD schon spannend. Daran kann man sehen, in etwa abschätzen, wie groß der Sprung von SATA- SSD zu M2- SSD ist.  Und HDD "juckt" eben schon noch. Viele nutzen diese immer noch als Datengrab. So z.B. ich auch. 
Aber wie wäre es, wenn man jetzt von der SATA- SSD auf eine M2 umsteigt. Dann hätte man ja immer noch die alte SATA- SSD und die HDD. Würde es Sinn machen die SSD als Datengrab zu nehmen und die HDD als langfrisitges Archiv zu verwenden? 
Also ein doch nicht sooo ganz unspannendes Thema.

Aber nur mal am Rande gefragt, wie schaut es denn jetzt aus? Wann können die Tester denn jetzt mit einem "Los geht's!" rechnen?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Es geht voran, mittlerweile habe ich die Zusagen folgender fünf Lesertester:
- eXilitY
- Octobit
- octogen
- ogli
- Sir Demencia

Wenn ich erfahren habe, dass der Versand erfolgt ist, melde ich mich noch einmal und passe den Testzeitraum an, um die Verzögerung zu berücksichtigen.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Update: Die SSDs sollen Anfang nächste Woche bei euch eintreffen. Dann lege ich den Ende des Testzeitraums mal auf den 20. Februar.


----------



## octogen (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Super, klasse! Es geht los, ich freue mich schon riesig auf den Test! Vielen Dank Samsung und PCGH 

Glückwunsch an die anderen Tester


----------



## Octobit (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Super Sache, freue mich schon drauf 

Dann hat meine erste SATA SSD heute auch schonmal die Ehre.

Den anderen Testern auch viel Spaß!

PS @octogen: Netter Name  

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A5010 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Demencia (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Yeeeahh!
Auf geht's. Freu mich schon tierisch auf den Test.
Das "alte" Sys habe ich vor lauter Vorfreude auf den Test schon mal durch meinen Testparcours "gequält". 

Hier schon mal ein Danke vorab an Samsung, PCGH und Stephan (für die ganze Organisation)!


----------



## octogen (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*



Octobit schrieb:


> @octogen: Netter Name



 @Octobit ^^ vielen Dank gleichfalls netter Name  Zufall?!


----------



## ogli (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Mein Test ist drin. Allen viel Spaß beim Lesen.


----------



## Octobit (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Mein Test ist jetzt auch hier zu finden.

Viel Spaß beim Lesen! Wer Anregungen oder Kritik hat, meldet euch gerne.


----------



## eXilitY (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Hätte ich fast vergessen zu posten. Liegt schon paar Tage im Vorbereitungsforum *shame on me*

<Test findet ihr hier>


----------



## Sir Demencia (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Hey Leutz

Als dritter im Bunde, hier mein Test zur Samsung 960Evo.

@eXilitY und Octobit: Schei... 

Eure Tests sind echt gut (auf-)gemacht.  
Hat Spass gemacht sie zu lesen. Da komme ich echt schon ins Grübeln ob mein Test gut genug ist.


----------



## Ion (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*



Sir Demencia schrieb:


> Hat Spass gemacht sie zu lesen. Da komme ich echt schon ins Grübeln ob mein Test gut genug ist.



Kam sicher erstmal gut an, nachdem du deinen Test in das Archiv des Forums verschoben hast 
Ich habs mal an die richtig Stelle verschoben


----------



## Octobit (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*



Sir Demencia schrieb:


> Hey Leutz
> 
> Als dritter im Bunde, hier mein Test zur Samsung 960Evo.
> 
> ...


Ich find deinen Test auch gut  Interessant finde ich vor allem, dass du zum einen doch messbare Unterschiede z.B. bei deiner Diashow-Erstellung hast und dass deine Temperaturen noch ein gutes Stück höher sind als meine.
Vielleicht sollte ich auch nochmal die Temperaturen beim Lesen mir anschauen... Wenn denn IOMeter das so will wie ich und ich dann endlich Mal eine Einstellung zum Lesen mit 3000 MB/s gefunden habe.

PS: Bin schon bei etwa 8 TB geschriebenen Daten. Garantieende ich komme 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A5010 mit Tapatalk


----------



## XtAbIT (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Traumwerte .. vielen dank für die Tests. Da kommt man echt ins Grübeln sich endlich eine anzuschaffen.


----------



## Sir Demencia (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*



XtAbIT schrieb:


> Traumwerte .. vielen dank für die Tests. Da kommt man echt ins Grübeln sich endlich eine anzuschaffen.



Naja, kommt halt drauf an, was Du machen willst. Die Teile sind schon echt gut. Aaaaber, wenn Zocken im Vordergrund steht, dürfte Dir die Anschaffung nicht sooo viel bringen. 
Ich denke, den größten "Kick" bekommst Du, wenn Du viele Videos renderst und zwei davon in Deinem Sys einsetzen kannst.


----------



## thegamer1988 (13. März 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Danke für die Tests, kann man sich definitiv reinziehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El-Wizard (24. April 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Ich bin auch am überlegen eine 500Gb einzubauen, weil viele sagen, dass diverse Games auf einer SSD einfach besser laufen sollen. Wenn dann aber die Größe der Game betrachtet, stellt man schnell fest, dass eine 250 GB schnell voll ist. Aus diesem Grund lasse ich das aktuell noch. Weiß nicht.


----------



## Sir Demencia (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

@ El-Wizard: (#113) Wenn es Dir nur auf's Zocken ankommt, wärst Du m.M.n. nach mit einer SATA- SSD mit 1TB besser beraten. Denn die Unterschiede (beim Zocken) zwischen SATA- SSD und M.2- SSD sind nicht sooo groß, als dass sie den Mehrpreis rechtfertigen würden.


----------



## IICARUS (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500 GB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Auf SSD habe ich nur bevorzugte Spiele die ich auch oft spiele, alle andere wandern auf die HDD, denn mit meinen Spielen merke ich nur ein Unterschied beim laden und nicht während des Spiels selber. Es seiden es ist ein Spiel wo oft zwischen drin nachgeladen oder gespeichert wird. Die Festplatte wird daher gar nicht so stark belastet. Es kommt noch dazu das diese Laufwerke von mir nicht als Systemplatte laufen und so nicht anderweitig belastet sind. Habe aber letztens auch auf eine 960 EVO mit 500GB aufgerüstet, die alte SSD mit 250 GB steht daher nun vorrangig für Spiele da.


----------

